# Seiko Solar Diver - WORLD TOUR



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

My Seiko Orange Solar Diver (SNE190P1) has set off from my home in Geraldton West Australia here are a few shots before its departure on the 16th July 2012.








At the Marina with its welcome to Geraldton sign








on the foreshore with the port in the background - the red/yellow tower is the Surf Life Saving tower where my two boys train and compete in the summer














its last day at work on the drivers desk of a P class Loco and next to a new ACN class loco








night time Lume shot at NOLA loop looking west back towards Geraldton and the Pacific Ocean Saturday Evening as the sun was setting




















Saying goodbye to its home at Sunset Beach

It is now on its way to Lawrence *lsettle* in Nova Scotia Canada - Happy Travels


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Current Recepient list (in no particular order as i'll decide the next one once it arrives at each person)

lsettle (Lawrence) - Nova Scotia - CANADA
Romeo-1 - also Nova Scotia - CANADA
Chunky 74 - Ontario - CANADA
Raoul Duke - Maine/New Hampshire Coast - USA
Ravenslair - near Sacremento California - USA
Veatorious - Nevada - USA
Onrypt (Chris) - Oklahoma - USA
nmadd - Colorado - USA (trip to the Rockies Planned)
toothbras - Minneapolis - USA
jade330i (James) - Atlanta - USA
sirgilbert357 - Texas - USA

If anyone would like to join please PM me.... also could you post me a small momento (a fridge magnet) from your home town once we receive the watch so I can track its travels on my fridge? oh and don't forget to update this photo blog of its journey.

Also if you have any special trip etc planned or something specific date dependant let me know and we can try and aim to get the watch to you for that

Many Thanks

Mark
(Bit about me - lived in UK all my life well 45 years of it until November '11 - then moved to Australia for a new job and a new life for our family - hey lifes an adventure !! been here 7 months now)


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Very cool...I'll treat her with respect and show her a good time!


----------



## JeffreyVB (Apr 25, 2012)

Virginia Beach, VA, USA here. I'd love to have your watch stop here.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Great pics! Looks like your solar diver is fully charged.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

My watch looks like its in for a hell of an adventure... Recipient list (Not in order as thats to be decided on the fly...)


ORDERWUS IDNAMETOWNCOUNTRY1lsettleLawrenceNova ScotiaCanada2Romeo-1Nova ScotiaCanada3Chunky 74AdamOntarioCanadaRaoul DukeMaineUSARavenslairSacremento - CaliforniaUSAVeatoriousNevadaUSAOnryptChrisOklahomaUSAsirgilbert357TexasUSAnmaddColoradoUSAtoothbrasMinneapolisUSAjade330iJamesAtlantaUSAanzac56Christmas IslandAustraliaOttovonnMikeNew YorkUSALJUSMCLeeTennesseeUSAciSachFloridaUSARichardCRichardHolland403acmashAdamCalgaryCanadaJefferyVBVirginia Beach VAUSAdrx86RotterdamHolland20dynamite07Washington DCUSA 

More than happy to add more to this list if anyone wants to play... Europe and eastwards needs covering. Also South America?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

I am in east Tennessee area. Big point of interest is the great Smokies Mountains National Park. Happy to welcome your watch.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Follow this link to track it on a world map....

MHUTCHUK - Seiko Solar Diver - WORLD TOUR Map


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Received the WTS (World Tour Seiko) yesterday. Going on a 2000km motorcycle trip though Cape Breton, Nova Scotia. Going to wear the Seiko on the trip and will upload pictures once I am back!!!!

Lawrence
Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## Chunky74 (Apr 12, 2012)

Safe travels !


----------



## Ravenslair (Sep 3, 2011)

Have a great ride! Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

glad to see its arrived safely, safe trip lsettle. 

An idea - do you guys want me to choose the path the watch takes... or shall i let the person currently in possession decide where he wishes to send it on to??? bearing in mind postal costs probably for a signed for service or in some cases you could possibly do a personal hand over and get a photo of that??

I'm easy either way - PM me your thoughts and i'll see whats the popular choice... cheers

Mark


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey,

If you'd like it to take a detour via the UK, feel free to add me to the list. 

I always enjoy reading these threads and seeing parts of the world I'd otherwise overlook.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks have added you to my spreadsheet 

Mark



psweeting said:


> Hey,
> 
> If you'd like it to take a detour via the UK, feel free to add me to the list.
> 
> I always enjoy reading these threads and seeing parts of the world I'd otherwise overlook.


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Just opened the packaging out came the Seiko ! The next day i went on a 2000KM motorcycle trip of Nova Scotia (Cape Breton). For the bike trip I took off the rubber strap and put on the grey Zulu for comfort while wearing my riding jacket.








In this shot, we are about to leave the main land and cross the canal to Cape Breton








Just a wrist shot while on the Cabot Trail.








Stopped at a look off in the highlands of the Cape Breton (Cabot trail).








Another look off in the Highlands~
























This is what I saw for 2 days~








At the end of each riding day the "gang" would have a "few" drinks at the cabin








Getting gas somewheres~








At the pool








I left the cabin 6am, crossed the canal 8am and entered the main land of Nova Scotia.


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Romeo-1, 

The world traveling Seiko is on the way to you. Mailed it off this morning.


Lawrence


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

What a great idea / project!
Loved the Cabot trail pics, that should be one the most breathtaking motorcycle tours in the world I've heard (thanks to Billy Connolly's 'Journey to the edge of the world').
Looking forward to seeing more travel pics from around the globe!

I saw that two guys from my country had already signed up so that'll do for such a small country.
I wonder if we're gonna see the watch from the top of the Euromast, the Erasmus bridge, or some other nice Dutch landmark ;-)
Happy travels!


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Great!



lsettle said:


> Romeo-1,
> 
> The world traveling Seiko is on the way to you. Mailed it off this morning.
> 
> Lawrence


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey 

Happy to add you to the list if you want to play... maybe a return trip to Holland at some stage?

Mark


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

GReat Pics Lawrence.... 

hope you enjoyed the watch

Mark


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi All

OK I have sorted the next few recipients... see my table below...


*1
**mhutchuk**Mark**Geraldton, WA**Australia**2**lsettle**Lawrence**Nova Scotia**Canada*3Romeo-1PatrickNova ScotiaCanada4Chunky 74AdamOntarioCanada5OnryptChrisOklahomaUSA6sirgilbert357TexasUSA*USA
* Raoul DukeMaineUSARavenslairSacremento - CaliforniaUSAVeatoriousNevadaUSAnmaddColoradoUSAtoothbrasMinneapolisUSAjade330iJamesAtlantaUSAOttovonnMikeNew YorkUSALJUSMCLeeTennesseeUSALittleTimTennesseeUSA20dynamite07Washington DCUSAJefferyVBVirginia Beach VAUSAciSachFloridaUSA*CANADA* 403acmashAdamCalgaryCanada*EUROPE* psweetingMansfieldUKBubbly TubsJamesMaidstoneUKdrx86RotterdamHollandRichardCRichards-HertogenboschHolland*REST OF WORLD* anzac56Christmas IslandAustraliaNH102.22SydneyAustralia

If anyone reading this thread would like to join in please PM me...

Cheers

Mark


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

The world traveler has made it to my wrist. I'll get some pics up this weekend...

Great watch, BTW!


----------



## Couch Von Incident (Apr 24, 2012)

Another fantastic thread! I love it.

Couch


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm going to keep on following this thread. I love this project. I am not actively participating, I neither have a camera, nor any decent points of interest nearby where I could make some great shots of the watch. But that doesn't matter (2 countrymen already are participating). I hope to see some great pictures these coming weeks / months guys! :-!


----------



## Relentless (Aug 14, 2012)

What a great idea - does this watch have a nickname? This son of a ..... needs a name! Anyone...

1st post - starting to find my way around. 

R


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Never thought of a nickname for my watch... i usually just call it "watch" LOL

Happy to consider ideas

Mark


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow !

This is so great !!!!!|>|>|>

Cheers


----------



## Chunky74 (Apr 12, 2012)

Relentless said:


> What a great idea - does this watch have a nickname? This son of a ..... needs a name! Anyone...
> 
> 1st post - starting to find my way around.
> 
> R


Congrats on your first post - Welcome onboard !


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Here is a shot of the "world traveling Seiko" I forgot to upload. At the camp, did some fishing and swimming!


----------



## Carpon (Jun 17, 2012)

This is a great idea  love it

I'd like to take part.... I live in London so could snap that watch by London Bridge, Big Ben etc..


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

I'll get my pics up later today and then ship it off early next week to the next stop!


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, I'm getting excited! The wife and I are coming up with a list of places to take the "Seiko World Traveler". If I get it between Sept 28th and Oct 21, 2012, I'm totally taking it to the State Fair of Texas and taking a pic with "Big Tex", the massive talking Cowboy statue that's a Fair tradition!


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Ok...here are the pics from my leg of the journey. I live on one of the Wonders of the World...the Bay of Fundy, home of the highest and fastest tides in the world. I was on the beach at mid tide but in 8 hours where I am standing will be under water. After the beach I went to Fort Anne in Annapolis Royal, the oldest settlement in North America (settled in 1604) for a few pics with history. Enjoy!


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi carpon have added you to my list, although I am hoping to make it back to UK next April (2013) as my wife has a guaranteed spot in the London Marathon and I am waiting to hear if I am successful... If I'm not then hopefully I can dovetail watching her around the course with a brief meet up with my own watch to take some pictures of it at that event... then send it on its merry way again... We'll see.

Some interesting pictures and locations so far guys, keep up the good work.

Mark


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Who has the watch now? Need some pictures!

Lawrence


----------



## Chunky74 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm next - confirmed my name and address to romeo-1 last Thursday/Friday


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi all

I plan to change the order ever so slightly - after Chunky74 receives the watch can it go on to sirgilbert357. want to make sure we take in the YEE HAA Texas fair.

I'll amend the published schedule in a couple of days

Cheers

Mark


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

*YEE-HAAAA!! EVERYTHING'S BIGGER IN TEXAS YA'LL!!!!*


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Updated - Schedule..... Chunky74 Can you let us know when it gets to you... cheers


*ORDER
**WUS ID**NAME**TOWN**COUNTRY**1*mhutchukMarkGeraldton, WAAustralia*2*lsettleLawrenceNova ScotiaCanada*3*Romeo-1PatrickNova ScotiaCanada*4*Chunky74AdamOntarioCanada*5*sirgilbert357TexasUSA*6*OnryptChrisOklahomaUSA*USA* Raoul DukeMaineUSARavenslairSacremento - CaliforniaUSAVeatoriousNevadaUSAnmaddColoradoUSAtoothbrasMinneapolisUSAjade330iJamesAtlantaUSAOttovonnMikeNew YorkUSALJUSMCLeeTennesseeUSALittleTimTennesseeUSA20dynamite07Washington DCUSAJefferyVBVirginia Beach VAUSAciSachFloridaUSA*CANADA* 403acmashAdamCalgaryCanada*EUROPE* psweetingMansfieldUKBubbly TubsJamesMaidstoneUKCarponLondonUKdrx86RotterdamHollandRichardCRichards-HertogenboschHolland*REST OF WORLD* anzac56Christmas IslandAustraliaNH102.22SydneyAustralia

If anyone has a specific time/place they'd like to receive the watch for please let me know and i'll make some notes on my spreadsheet

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Chunky74 (Apr 12, 2012)

The eagle has landed ! Thanks romeo-1 !!!!!

Captured photo's of my daughter opening the package. And plan on taking the watch to work with me this/next week. No major plans for this weekend - but will be cottaging (no-not that type of cottaging) next weekend !!! As its Canadian thanksgiving.

Watch this space !!!


----------



## Chunky74 (Apr 12, 2012)

Story so far:

I've never considered the kind of person who would normally wear a diver on a day to day basis. I'm normally more interested in the bells and whistles (Skymaster, Nighthawk etc. But over the years becoming more of a fan of Automatics - Which is what ultimately lead me to this forum and the SKX007.

The opportunity to take part in the Seiko Solar Diver World tour was something not to be missed ! And I've been enjoying the watch as well !!!!

As soon as I got it on the wrist then I immediately set the time for the EST timezone (I wonder how many timezones it will end up crossing) - And came quickly to the realisation that I have slim wrists :think:. The strap is on the last hole for crying out loud ! However - I dont feel as though the watch is too big (see photo's below) - But that may be because I'm used to watches of a decent size.

So - Where has it been so far:

My Home
My Office
Niagara on the Lake (The wife went for a girly weekend)

Where next:
The Friends Cottage
TEXAS !!!!

Another update to follow soon.......









My Daughter couldn't wait to open the package !









A little helping hand from my son as well.









Sizing it up alongside my SRP027









Lume Shot - Quite happy with how my phone handled this !









View from my Office looking across to downtown Toronto/CN tower









Not enough colour in your life ? Eat more M+M's









Checking out the view across Lake Ontario









Always a favorite stop off - Tandoori nuts anyone ?


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice pics!! I can't wait to get it. I just HAVE to get pics of it at the State Fair of Texas!!


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Great Ontario Pics... look forward to some more


----------



## Chunky74 (Apr 12, 2012)

All made it back in one piece - Sir Gilbert - I hope to have it in the post tomorrow all being well. Photo's to be uploaded in the next day or so.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Chunky74 said:


> All made it back in one piece - Sir Gilbert - I hope to have it in the post tomorrow all being well. Photo's to be uploaded in the next day or so.


Excellent! We've decided to go to the fair on 10/20, so I'm sure it will arrive by then.


----------



## zekezeke (Feb 10, 2009)

In Cleveland OH here - on the NorthCoast as we like to call it, Canada right across Lake Erie. Love to have it pass through, it can check out the Rock-n-Roll HOF.


----------



## adwoodw (Dec 8, 2009)

Just curious as to what valuation you put on the watch on the customs forms when you ship it to various countries? Has anyone been hit with paying taxes or duties on this watch?

Just a hint for those shipping stuff inbound to Canada. Don't use UPS if you can. Just use your regular mail service (eg: royal mail, USPS, etc) as UPS may impose customs and other brokerage fees on your item if shipped using the UPS Standard option.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

The next two recipients are ERIC (Sirgilbert357) who is taking it to the Texas State Fair (I for one can't wait for his photos  ) then its onto Chris (Onrypt)... after that i'm flexible... does anyone have any interesting trips planned for early November in the USA ? if so we'll try to get it involved in that... otherwise i'll just pick a random recipient on the USA. 

I personally will be back in England for a holiday in April 2013 and my wife is running the London Marathon, i'm going to try to get it back in the UK so I can hook up with it for some photos there before sensing it onwards again... hope thats ok?

Oh and those that have had it (and those having it) any chance of posting me a fridge magnet from your home town so I can the fridge decorated in its travels?? PM me for my personal address

Liked Chunky74's pics above.... cool... a mini review of the watch is nice - perhaps others can do the same - first impressions etc....

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Ravenslair (Sep 3, 2011)

I sure hope it is going to make it to me still! This is a few blocks from my work, so pictures will be taken with some historic engines.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Ravenslair said:


> I sure hope it is going to make it to me still! This is a few blocks from my work, so pictures will be taken with some historic engines.


Bearing i mind I am a train driver you'll definately be having it soon !!

Mark


----------



## Chunky74 (Apr 12, 2012)

OK Here goes,

A little later than I had hoped but below re the random shots of the Seiko World Tour - Ontario Chapter !

The family and I went North to a friends cottage for Canadian Thanksgiving weekend - So a huge thank you to Matt and Ang for hosting us ! It's always a great pleasure to be able to go to visit them - And since Matt is also a bit of a WIS then having the watch in tow added to the fun ! Unfortunately no action shots of felling trees as I had hoped - But at that time of year I wasn't short of Orange themed photo's to take as you will see below:









Surprisingly we had packed quite lightly by previous standards. I was able to use the rear view mirror for change !









GPS programmed and ready to go - Must remember to detail the car and give the dashboard a good cleaning/dusting.









First stop off - You cant beat a Webbers burger followed by an Ice Cream - Definitely a favorite !









First Orange themed shot (many more to come ;-) )








The view out toward the lake.

























Strapped to an old tree that some how manages to cling onto a rock (not much earth to grow out of).

















Does it get any better than this ?









Yessss it does - Prepping for what could down down in history as my best Thanksgiving dinner ever ! Couldn't have done it without the assistance of my kitchen helpers ! Best Veggy gravy ever !!!

















Saying goodbye to the cottage :-(









Matt and his beater - Casio Ana-Digi.








If it had dropped in the lake while attaching it I could not have forgiven myself !

Well there you have it - The watch was left with Canada's finest on Tuesday and is winging its way down to Texas - Keep an eye out for a small surprise in the package.

A Huuuuuuuge thank you to Mark for letting me take part in the experiment - Looking forward to seeing the other updates !!!!

Adam.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, the Orange Solar Diver has arrived in the Lone Star state, ya'll!! After setting it to local time, I strapped it on and wore it outside in the evening light to give her a bit of a boost after living in a dark padded envelope for a few days...some teaser shots to hold us over until the fair this weekend:

On our kitchen table with some home-made fall decorations my wife threw together:








On my wrist right after setting the time (I wasn't driving while taking this pic!):








A little fair teaser shot...this billboard is up at the rail station that I ride every day to get to work - and its how we'll actually get to the fair cause you get out of paying for parking!!








Wearin' it now and I have to say this thing looks like its in great shape! Strap is uber soft too, which was not expected. Oh, and Chunky74, I got your little surprise and will forward it on to the Solar Diver's owner along with my own once I mail the watch on to the next recipient! Pics of it at the fair to come soon!!


----------



## Ravenslair (Sep 3, 2011)

Mhutchuk said:


> Bearing i mind I am a train driver you'll definately be having it soon !!
> 
> Mark


Exactly the reason to get some shots with some of the actual engines that helped settle the western United States of America! I figured some of the old ones might go well with your new fancy engine.


----------



## Chunky74 (Apr 12, 2012)

Quite a strange feeling seeing it with the next person on it's journey - Quite proud and emotional ;-)

Glad it made it in one piece - Wear in great health !!!!!


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Chunky74 said:


> OK Here goes,
> 
> A Huuuuuuuge thank you to Mark for letting me take part in the experiment - Looking forward to seeing the other updates !!!!
> 
> Adam.


Thanks a lot for taking the time and actually going places with the watch and posting your pics.
Great job!
I love this!


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Chunky74 said:


> Quite a strange feeling seeing it with the next person on it's journey - Quite proud and emotional ;-)
> 
> Glad it made it in one piece - Wear in great health !!!!!


I thought the same thing when I got it and then saw your pics!! I was like, wow...this watch that I am holding was in a different country just a few days ago...its actually been on top of a pumpkin and wrapped around carrots, etc, LOL. Its really cool getting to take part in this...I'm excited to take pics at the fair -- I have a lot of ideas!


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

pics looking good guys... high standards for others to maintain


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear this *sirgilbert357* - 'Big Tex,' 60-year-old icon of Texas state fair, goes up in flames - U.S. News

Big Tex went up in flames today!!!

Now what will you do??


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

kjd2121 said:


> Sorry to hear this *sirgilbert357* - 'Big Tex,' 60-year-old icon of Texas state fair, goes up in flames - U.S. News
> 
> Big Tex went up in flames today!!!
> 
> Now what will you do??


Yeah, that's unfortunate, but he'll be back next year. I just got back from the fair actually and will try to have pics up tonite, so check back. I did do something to honor Big Tex, but they took the steel frame and everything down, so he was completely out of the picture. Oh well!!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Yeah, that's unfortunate, but he'll be back next year. I just got back from the fair actually and will try to have pics up tonite, so check back. I did do something to honor Big Tex, but they took the steel frame and everything down, so he was completely out of the picture. Oh well!!


don't feel too bad- i found out we're gonna have to leave cameras and cell phones in our cars when we get to Electric Boat in Groton, CT for a tour (but i'll be sure to bring it along just for the experience). it will also make it to another forum's GTG and be in the company of greatness :-! (read: JLC, Rolex, Omega, etc)

at least i can get some shots of it with the USS Albacore near the US Navy's premier submarine facility in Portsmouth, NH


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

State of Texas, City of Dallas, United States of America:

Welcome to the "Lone Star State" chapter of the Seiko Solar Diver World Tour!! We set off early so we could hopefully beat the crowds for this final weekend of the fair. As you may know, one of the traditions and landmarks of the fair caught fire this past Friday, so I didn't get to take pics of "Big Tex" like I was hoping to, but he's with us in spirit, LOL. During the fair, he would make announcements and welcome folks to the fair, always with a big "Howdy Folks!". His jaw was motorized and would move when he talked and his voice was done by a real person via a speaker system. I guess the integrity of the steel frame was in question, so to avoid it falling on people, the whole structure was removed last night. Anyway, on to the pics, Big Tex will be back next year!!
Waiting on the train to show up. Figured I'd make this shot official with the Solar Diver in the pic.







Here comes our train!







Let's see...where to go first?







A shot of the map without the watch so you can see everything:







It ain't the fair without an original Fletcher's Corny Dog! You have to have the real thing!







And this is how you can tell: Says it right on the stick!







We ate our corny dogs in front of where Big Tex SHOULD have been, but instead, we just see this:







The spot where Big Tex should be standing had flowers and even a "RIP Big Tex" sign, LOL. Guess they don't know he's being rebuilt...







Walking through the fair grounds you'll see all kinds of food vendors. A contest is held each year for the best fried food. There's been almost everything you can think of, from fried gum to fried Coca Cola soda! Fried pickles, fried ice cream, fried cheesecake, fried this fried that, you name it, they'll find a way to deep fry it at the Fair!!




































On to the auto show to see what I can find...hmm, whats this?







Texans love their trucks...I mean LOVE them. So much so, that there are "Texas" Editions...







This is a SERIOUS truck. Its HUGE!! The Longhorn breed of cattle are legendary in Texas for their extreme horn size, so why not name a truck after them?
















A shot of the Lone Star State's Flag. A great shot...I almost shed a tear...







The Cotton Bowl is another major icon of the State Fair. There's always a major college rivalry hosted during the Fair, its called Texas/OU weekend. Better not be at the fair for that, its beyond crowded...








Yup, we had something fried...fried chocolate chip cookie dough. It was actually really effin good, but those two balls of sexy goodness cost 6 bucks!! Ouch...







The Ferris Wheel in the background is a major attraction, however, I have never felt the urge to pay whatever it costs to ride it. I think its like 20 bucks (USD) or something. Its also fairly tall, and I'm not a huge fan of heights. At night its lit up with all kinds of colored lights. It's actually really beautiful. The cable car thingy is a neat attraction that is also fairly expensive that I've always avoided...it takes you through a portion of the park so you can see things from a different perspective.














Finally, it was time to go...on the walk back, you can see the shallow water feature that runs down the middle of the park. After dark there is a massive laser lights show with fireworks and water jets that shoot up from the pool. When my kids are a little older, we'll stay for that part. Its an awesome show.







I actually meant to take this picture on the way in, but a throng of people getting off the train made me reconsider. We were the very first ones off the train and I was not about to give up my spot in line to get through the front gates, so I took this on the way out, LOL.








I would just like to say thanks to the Solar Diver's owner, Mhutchuk for making this all possible. It's a great watch and I'm tempted to buy one for myself now after having spent some time with this one. I'll be forwarding it on to the next recipient in a couple of days, hope ya'll (something else we say in Texas; an improper contraction of "you all", LOL) enjoyed the pics. Yee-Haw!!


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, the Seiko Solar Diver is in the Post on its way to Raoul Duke! Let me know when you've received her safe and sound Raoul!!


----------



## oogabooga (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice job to all the recipients. I am in Bangkok, Thailand. I sent Mark a PM but didn't commit yet, we'll see if this solar wants to get close and personal with some _real _Pad Thai


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

so i am happy to report the watch survived Sandy The Frankenstorm in my mailbox. in all the confusion, my wife and i didn't check the mail last night when we got home. i remembered this when i went out at 6am to check for damage (i'm amazed my DirecTV dish wasn't phased a bit).










more to come ;-)


----------



## Chunky74 (Apr 12, 2012)

Any mini updates ?


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

ok, my time has come to get off my butt and post some pics and my personal review. unfortunately that will have to wait until this weekend. i've got some on a backup drive at home and some new ones from this past weekend. the last two weeks have been _insane_ for me, so i apologize for tying up the works

i'll need a PM from the next recipient with address :-!


----------



## Atmos (Oct 27, 2012)

My Seiko Solar Diver SNE107P1 was bought for me as a gift from Bangkok by my friend who certainly has been up close and personal with a few locals! I probably shouldn't name him as it's a small world. He would love this thread. I'm in Croydon UK btw.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Hmmm... get him to PM me - could make for some Ínteresting' photos on the TOUR 



Atmos said:


> My Seiko Solar Diver SNE107P1 was bought for me as a gift from Bangkok by my friend who certainly has been up close and personal with a few locals! I probably shouldn't name him as it's a small world. He would love this thread. I'm in Croydon UK btw.


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Just wanted to update and say it has arrived here safely in OK.
Give me a few days to get some shots and I'll move it on down the road (I'll need a PM for whomever is next).
Hammered at work following the holiday so it may be a bit, but not long.
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

ok, i know i suck. this has been far too drawn out a process with me and i apologize. thanks for the opportunity to participate, Mhutchuk

on to the pix and commentary..

unfortunately, i was unable to get a shot of the watch on the sub tour. cameras and cell phones had to be left in the vehicle. i will say, the Virginia class submarines are amazing and what's more amazing are the SEALs that use them to insert themselves into harm's way. we found out that the tour guide was unable to get to the GTG in Hartford because of scheduling with the deployment (which was delayed due to Sandy), so we a had a little mini-GTG at his hotel. this wasn't all the watches, but a good majority of them. i tried to find a shot from later in the day with the world traveler, but i couldn't find one. if you look in the black box with the yellow lining, you'll see 'er-










after i got back, i took 'er on a couple tours of the area. here's some from Vet's Day (thank you vets) at the USS Albacore in Portsmouth, NH:



















after that, i took 'er over to Kittery, ME. the main gate for the Portsmouth Naval Shipyard is in the background-





































last weekend, just before sending it on it's way, i took it out for one last round of glamour shots. here's some from around my neighborhood-

at Berwick Academy, the oldest educational institution in the state of Maine. the Fogg Memorial bldg in the background is only a 6 yrs younger than my house down the st. (my house was built in 1888).










Salmon Falls from across the river in Rollinsford, NH (very foggy morning)-










then over to Dover, NH to the downtown mill complex. the mills date back to the mid-1800's














































around Portsmouth, NH one last time for a nice, crisp afternoon...

we saw the iconic tugs parked down by the "decks" (several restaurants have outdoor decks for drinking and eating during the summer)










and then over to Prescott Park, overlooking the Piscatiqua River and Portsmouth Naval Shipyard in the background (yes, it's in Kittery, ME)



















and finally over to the commercial fishing pier to see the "lobstah boats" :-d










we then had a few beers and said our goodbyes ;-)

i have to admit, i didn't wear it much during the time we had together. one of you guys needs to lay off the "Old Spice" a bit :-x ;-) but here's a wrist shot, so that others may see with it looks like on an 8.25" wrist










and also, since i will be doing a full review on another site, an unedited lume shot-










overall, my impression was that this is a well finished, very capable diver in the same vein as the SKX divers. the bezel is no where near as obnoxious (IMO) as it appears in photos. i would recommend it to any Seikoholic looking for a nice grab-n-go or something that can take a beating

thanks again!


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Great Pics Erik (Raoul Duke) as have been everybodys so far. The watch is next going to Chris (Onrypt) and after that will be spending the Christmas holidays with Tait (Ravenslair), i'm then open to offers for January (Anyone got anything interesting planned for that month)

One thing I would like to say is that i'm happy for you each to live with the watch for a couple of weeks or more... enjoy her.... don't feel the need to be rushed and get her on her way... Just PM me how long you'll have her for if say longer than 2 weeks so I can make a note on the spreadsheet.

I will be back in the UK in April for a 2 week visit, my wife is running the London Marathon so that will make for some interesting photos and on the way back to Aus we have a 4 day stopover in Singapore so I'll try to schedule her posted to UK to meet me, i'll then send her on again after Singapore (Be a shame to miss those photo opportunities)

Any fridge magnets guys from your home towns?? Not had any yet from any recipients, they would make another intersting photo wall !! 

Oh and Erik (Raold Duke) can you put a copy or a link of your full review when its done here??

All the best everyone

Mark


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

This is really interesting. I actually just picked up a 109 new at a local shop here that I was able to talk them into swapping the bracelet onto. I picked it up as a watch to get me by until my Sumo arrives, but I'm really enjoying it more than I thought. It's my first quartz in a couple of years and now that Seiko is offering more solars in place of kinetics I've taken more of an interest in their rechargeable options.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Mhutchuk said:


> Great Pics Erik (Raoul Duke) as have been everybodys so far. The watch is next going to Chris (Onrypt) and after that will be spending the Christmas holidays with Tait (Ravenslair), i'm then open to offers for January (Anyone got anything interesting planned for that month)
> 
> One thing I would like to say is that i'm happy for you each to live with the watch for a couple of weeks or more... enjoy her.... don't feel the need to be rushed and get her on her way... Just PM me how long you'll have her for if say longer than 2 weeks so I can make a note on the spreadsheet.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have a fridge magnet for you from Toronto (the recipient before me sent it to me along with the watch) and I was planning to get you one from Dallas, TX and send them both at the same time to you. I will admit with my vacation and Thanksgiving over here (its a U.S. holiday), I have completely forgotten about getting a magnet and sending it your way, my apologies. I'll try to get that done this weekend...


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

i think i'll be able to scare up something for the fridge


----------



## igureta (Oct 28, 2012)

Just posted a note at the Spanish speaking forum Relojes Especiales, so people can join your wonderful initiatiive. 
Regards,


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Great pics Raoul, good stuff!! |>

Its also nice to read so many positive reactions on this watch. 

Because of this world tour (esp. the pics) I'm starting to like this watch more and more I must say.
The Solar movement, the black on white day-date (easier to read), the orange dial, the funky bezel.
This watch is really growing on mei

Can one of you guys tell me the crystal diameter?
Is this watch much smaller (or does it wear much smaller) than a Spork, can anyone tell me from experience?


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> Great pics Raoul, good stuff!! |>
> 
> Its also nice to read so many positive reactions on this watch.
> 
> ...


It's a 42mm and it's about 12mm thick. I'm pretty sure the crystal diameter is the same as the SKX007.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Torrid said:


> It's a 42mm and it's about 12mm thick. I'm pretty sure the crystal diameter is the same as the SKX007.


Ok thanks very much |>

_Edit dec.18:_ In the mean time I read somewhere that it's 30mm, so a bit smaller than I had hoped.
But it's still a very sweet looking watch.


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Well I've had this watch far too long and it was past time that I sent it on to the next recepient (which I did today.) So now it's time I made a post to talk about it. R. Duke did an excellent review of the watch so I won't attempt to recreate that but rather add my $.02.
The bezel was what always bugged me in pics, but it grew to be my favorite feature. Very easy to grip and when rotated felt like it had 720 clicks per full rotation. Smooth as butter and felt nicer than any Seiko I've owned. I also liked the weight. Recently I've been getting into micro divers (ironic cause most are quite large in size) and the lighter weight was a nice change.
I've been busy, scratch that, extremely busy at work so I didn't get all the images I wanted. But I got a few and Mark I hope you enjoy them.
So without further adieu from sunny Edmond/Oklahoma City, Oklahoma here you go.
First thing you do when you meet a new friend is offer him a drink and we shared a nice one:










One of the nice things about living in a suburb of Oklahoma City is that there are a lot of lakes and Lake Hefner offers both road cycling and off road cycling as well as running trails and due to the extreme winds we have here paraborading and kiteboarding are very popular. I saddled up the old Kestral and we took off on a 10 mile ride. You can see the watch on the bumper of the truck.....










We stopped about ¾ of the way around to get another pic or two of the lake and in the far background you can see downtown OKC...and clearly no wind today&#8230;(the closer buildings from just right of center over to the right are a hospital complex where I used to work and office towers.
Almost dead center is the new Devon Tower. More on that later&#8230;.


























*
*
That evening it was off to guitar lessons and we rocked out for an hour or so (hope the watch isn't susceptible to sonic damage 
*
*
*








*
*
Next morning it was off to work. I own a small physical therapy clinic and took some shots with some of the tools of the trade.
*
*

















*
*
The solar cell appeared to be getting low despite the bike tour sunbath so I charged it up for a minute on one of my electrical stim machines.
*
*









*
*
And the obligatory wrist shot....
*
*








*
*
2011 was the 30[SUP]th[/SUP] running of the Hotter than Hell 100 mile bike ride in Wichita Falls Texas. Finishers received a special 30 year anniversary medal so I had to take a shot with it 
*








*
*
Took the kiddos fishing the following weekend. We have some really large catfish (15-20 pounds) in my neighborhood pond but they weren't biting and despite two separate fishing days we managed one small perch. Lots of Canadian Geese and ducks however.
*
*

























*
*
I promise I have bigger fish pics, but none with the watch, this was the best I could do, lol.


















*
*
Went to look at Christmas lights last weekend and found out it's very hard to drive, look at lights, take pics of a watch and not have the wife think you're nuts...
*
*








*
*
Keeping it real, don't forget the reason for the season 
*








*
*
Now on to last night. Took my oldest daughter to the OKC Thunder/San Antonio Spurs NBA game and first off we have a shot of the Devon Energy Tower. 
52 stories of brand new skyscraper.
Devon Tower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










and then onto the Chesapeake Energy Arena, home of the Thunder...
*
*


















*
*
and some inside shots (hard to get agood shot with an iPhone and nosebleed seats 
Pregame warmup:










Game action and that is the watch in the foreground. They don't allow flash photography during the game so it's hard to see 










Outside the arena...









*
*
Now onto today. I'm packaging it up and I realize we need a group shot, so here you go. Here's the posse it's spent the last 3-4 weeks with and I'll miss it.


















And in closing it was a bit overcast so the lume shots probably aren't fair but I wanted to add one last that included lume:
First lights on:








*
*
...and then lights off:








*
*
In closing I'd like to thank Mark forletting me take part. Thanks!
I don't want to hijack his (yours Mark) thread but I also have a world tour over on the Casio forum. I won't include a link so as not to hijack, but if interested you can cruise over and search for "world tour"

Merry Christmas!








*
Cheers all it's been fun!
Chris


----------



## Chunky74 (Apr 12, 2012)

Great post ! Lots of detail of your time with the watch - local interest (wikipedia links) and humor !!! And a lovely family shot.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy New Year One and All... Almost 6 months since the Solar Diver left home on its adventures, Some great pictures so far of its travels... thanks to those that have participated so far  (Although no fridge magnets yet :-( )

I have selected the next two recipients (see table below. Veatorious I did PM you just after xmas but your mailbox is full!) The plan is to keep it in the USA until around the end of March, then jump it across the Atlantic... I'm travelling to London for 2 weeks in Mid-April to visit family and my wife is running in the London Marathon so that should make for some good photos, I am then visiting Singapore for 5 days on the way back to Australia, so again some good photo opportunities, once back in Aus i'll send it on its way again... Christmas Island and the Sydney stops would make sense at that point....

Chris (onrypt) also has a G-shock travelling and there may be a possibility for the two travellers to meet in the future...

Still got some very big holes around the world for future visits so happy for more to join the fun, PM me your details to join the list please

There is a world map up of where its been so far and its next stops......

MHUTCHUK - Seiko Solar Diver - WORLD TOUR Map (10 markers placed)

Here is the schedule and future recipients detailed


*ORDER
**WUS ID**NAME**TOWN**COUNTRY**1*mhutchukMarkGeraldton, WAAustralia*2*lsettleLawrenceNova ScotiaCanada*3*Romeo-1PatrickNova ScotiaCanada*4*Chunky74AdamOntarioCanada*5*sirgilbert357EricTexasUSA*6*Raoul DukeErikMaineUSA*7*OnryptChrisOklahomaUSA*8*RavenslairTaitSacremento - CaliforniaUSA*9*jade330iJamesAtlantaUSA*10*LJUSMCLeeTennesseeUSA*11**USA* nmaddColoradoUSAtoothbrasMinneapolisUSAOttovonnMikeNew YorkUSALittleTimTennesseeUSA20dynamite07Washington DCUSAJefferyVBVirginia Beach VAUSAciSachFloridaUSAzekezekeCleveland OhioUSAVeatoriousNevadaUSA*CANADA*  403acmashAdamCalgaryCanada*EUROPE* psweetingMansfieldUKBubbly TubsJamesMaidstoneUKCarponLondonUKdrx86RotterdamHollandRichardCRichards-HertogenboschHollandgripmasterStephanGermanymhutchukMark (Owner)London & SingaporeUK*REST OF WORLD* anzac56Christmas IslandAustraliaNH102.22SydneyAustraliaoogaboogaAndrewBangkokThailand

All the best

Mark


----------



## Carpon (Jun 17, 2012)

Excellent... I'll look forwards to it


----------



## Chunky74 (Apr 12, 2012)

If there was a vote for finest named location - RichardC wins !!!


----------



## Jade330i (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, it looks like I'm next on the list and the timing could not have been better!

Next weekend is our annual winter Atlanta WUS GTG so I will have a chance to show it off and discuss the project! We usually get 20+ folks at each meeting.....good times!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/atl-gtg-786597.html


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow thats a stroke of luck.... If anyone there fancies being involved later next year get them to PM particulalrly if they have any interesting trips planned...

All the best

Mark



Jade330i said:


> Well, it looks like I'm next on the list and the timing could not have been better!
> 
> Next weekend is our annual winter Atlanta WUS GTG so I will have a chance to show it off and discuss the project! We usually get 20+ folks at each meeting.....good times!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/atl-gtg-786597.html


----------



## Jade330i (Oct 13, 2010)

Alright everyone, the Eagle has landed......the Seiko arrived her in Hotlanta today! We'll see what kinda fun we can have!


----------



## Ravenslair (Sep 3, 2011)

OK. I finally have time to sit down and write about my time with the orange Seiko. As many have done excellent reviews, I will not beat that horse any more. What I will say is that I have the black version of this same watch, but with a bracelet. I am much more of a bracelet guy than a rubber or nylon strap kind of guy. Rubber straps have always pulled my arm hair (and this watch was no exception) and nylon just seems too thin. The dial looked great. If I did not have an orange monster, I would really consider this watch. I was planning to take a bunch of pictures in San Francisco, but the weather and time did not agree. I only got a few wrist shots as we were heading over the Bay Bridge. I will post those up as soon as I find the flash card!

The majority of my photographs with the watch were taken in Old Sacramento. There are a lot of neat things to see there, but knowing what Mark does for a living, I decided to spend most of my time shooting pictures at the California Train Museum. They have quite a few engines, many of which have a place in history. Some are the last surviving members of their kind anywhere. Enough of that though and on to the pictures. The museum as trains from Central Pacific, Southern Pacific, Burlington Northern and others.

This is Central Pacific's first locomotive to be brought into service:
















After entering the next hall, one is presented with Virginia and Truckee Railroad #12
















Here is a good way to see just how big the drive wheels are on some of these trains. This was not even one of the biggest. You will see those below.
























This is Southern Pacific #2467. It is a very large locomotive, but still not the largest. These pictures start out from a distance. The orange Seiko is sitting on one of the wheel couplers (not sure if this is the correct term, maybe Mark can help out). These things are massive. There is not plastic anywhere on these babies! I walk in closer to the Seiko with each shot.








































This next one is my favorite. It is Southern Pacific #4294. It is a beast of a locomotive and the last of it's kind. All the other Cab-forwards of it's kind were melted down during WWII. It is massive. I started out from afar and walked in to where the Seiko is sitting.

































































This is Southern Pacific #1








And since this is a watch forum, it would not be complete without a railroad clock. This piece is beautiful to behold. I would love to have it hanging on my wall!

















I took a walk down the wharf of Old Sacramento and took a few shots with the Delta King and the Tower Bridge























Could we even build something like this today in the time they built it? This bridge was built over the course of a summer (and they tore the old one down during the same time). All within a summer. Amazing. Anyway, I digress. I had a great time wearing the watch during Christmas and was honored to have had been a stop over for it.

I have Christmas pictures as well as San Francisco pictures, but need to find the card they are one. I will get them posted up ASAP. Thanks for looking! OK, I finally found them. Here is the Seiko as soon as I opened him. The elf on the shelf wanted to see it.








We headed into San Francisco for my nieces first birthday. Traffic was amazingly light and the weather looked great. Little did I know that within an hour it would be raining and take away the chance to head over to Pier 39, Lombard or any of the other places I wanted to go. Oh well, next time.








Heading into the Treasure Island tunnel.
















Santa wanted to see it as well.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh WoW some BEAUTIFUL old locos there.... LOvely photos, many thanks 

Interestingly we have opposite views on straps, I can't wear metal straps, hate when they slide down your wrist and hang loose, only ever wear resin or nylon straps... weird HUH... my Black monster I got on a metal strap just to try... soon on a resin though !!

All the best and thanks again...

Mark


----------



## Ravenslair (Sep 3, 2011)

It really is amazing the amount of skill that went into making those machines. The steam chamber for the pistons on the 4294 is probably made from 1"-2" steel or cast iron. They are huge machines. They still run a smaller version on the weekends that runs up and down the Sacramento river. Free for those of us that are members. Worth checking out if you are ever in the States.

The Tower Bridge is all riveted with 1"+ rivets (diameter). No welds other than a few areas where new attachments have been made. Amazing what they built during the Depression.

I still have your goodies here Mark. I plan on dropping them in the mail today. Been a busy few weeks. I got a magnet and a pin for you. Both will be heading out soon! Thanks again for letting me be a part of the world tour.


----------



## Jade330i (Oct 13, 2010)

First let me say thanks to Mark for the opportunity to have some fun with his Seiko. It's only the third one I've every held and it's a great edition. The fit and finish just what I expected for a watch at this level. As with most Seikos the lume was great and the dial layout was legible and it functioned perfectly for me. The only issue I had with it was that the strap is just a little long for my 6.5in wrists. I had to keep in on the second to the last hole with made the strap really wrap around my wrist a lot.

As it turned out I ended up with a busy week which included a conference in metro Atlanta and that prevented me from doing too much with it while I had it but I was able to squeeze in a few things......

The Seiko came in just in time for our Atlanta Winter WUS GGT so I was able to wear it to the gathering for some show and tell time.......

This is me (on the right; black shirt) picking up my brand new LUM-TEC Combat B17 which I had delivered to a local contact for me to pick up at the GGT.....



















We had about 25 local WUS members show up for the GGT, which included a great lunch followed by dessert hosted at one of Atlanta's most exclusive jewlers......Tara Fine Jewlers....a local Omega, Rolex, Tag and Montblanc AD.....just to name a few.....










Atlanta Fine Jewelry | Buford Jewelers, Official Rolex Dealer | Tara Fine Jewelry










As I said I spent most of my week in conferences at the Atlanta Hyatt in business attire which didn't bode well for this diver but I did dress down long enough to grab a picture at the Hard Rock......



















The BIG Daddy.....



















When I got home I need to get out and get some hiking done so the dog......










.....and I jumped into the Jeep......










.....and headed out to Kennesaw Battlefield National Park to knock down 10 miles of backpacking.....

Kennesaw Mountain National Battlefield Park - Kennesaw Mountain National Battlefield Park














































I wish I had the time to do more but alas.....such as it is. Mark, thanks again for letting me play!


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

Well the Seiko has landed in West Tennessee today. I don't have anything particularly exciting planned for it, but I'll be wearing it at my job as a police officer so I'm bound to find myself out on some pretty interesting photo opportunities... we'll see.

Mhutchuk, PM me your mailing address, I'm going to try to get a magnet or other trinket mailed to you.

I have pretty small wrists, so I had to remove the long dive strap and put it on a nato (as I do with most of my other watches).


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Lee, got to admit it looks pretty good on that NATO, think i'll have to get one for my Monster now


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Liking the Nato on it


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Chunky74 said:


> If there was a vote for finest named location - RichardC wins !!!


LOL, It's always great fun listening to a foreigner trying to pronounce words like 's Hertogenbosch :-d (or most Dutch cities for that matter). :-!


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

Well I enjoyed the watch for almost 2 weeks. I didn't have the opportunity to take very many photos (at least, not any interesting ones). While I had the watch, it was with me while I was involved in a couple of vehicle pursuits at work, and also a foot pursuit where I chased a perp over a fence. I arrested a few drunks, and worked a few wrecks with it on. Overall, it's had a pretty eventful 2 weeks. Unfortunately, I couldn't pull my camera out and take pictures while wrestling with drunk folks, but that's how it is I guess.

I did take the watch with me to a local railroad museum which honors a famous train engineer who was killed in a train wreck (Casey Jones); I picked up a refrigerator magnet for the OP while I was there.

Wrist Shot:









Casey Jones' home:









Engine #382:

















Wrist shot at the wheel of my patrol car:









The watch has been passed onto Ottovonn as of today, so hopefully it arrives safely to him soon!

thanks!
Lee


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I just received the watch. I'm taking it to work so I'll be taking pics of the watch at a few sites in Manhattan. I hope to add some more cool memories to this world-weary traveler.









Here is a quick pic of it visiting its relatives. 

My first impression is that the watch is pretty bold, yet the orange dial isn't that intense. The bezel turns very smoothly and the rubber strap is strangely soft and pliable, which is not typical of most Seiko rubber straps. Cool watch.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I've been wearing it around my neighborhood in Queens. It's had some NY pizza and it had the opportunity to see the aftermath of yesterday's freak snowstorm (we weren't hit too hard).

View attachment 967080


View attachment 967081


View attachment 967082


View attachment 967083


View attachment 967084


More to come soon.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi All, many thanks everyone so far for the good time you are showing my World traveller...

I have been in touch with the next two recipients, so after New York its going to Washington DC and then down to Florida.... here is the latest schedule....


1mhutchukMarkGeraldton, WAAustralia2lsettleLawrenceNova ScotiaCanada3Romeo-1PatrickNova ScotiaCanada4Chunky74AdamOntarioCanada5sirgilbert357EricTexasUSA6Raoul DukeErikMaineUSA7OnryptChrisOklahomaUSA8RavenslairTaitSacremento - CaliforniaUSA9jade330iJamesAtlantaUSA10LJUSMCLeeTennesseeUSA11OttovonnMikeNew York USA1220dynamite07ScottWashington DCUSA13ciSachFloridaUSA*USA & CANADA
* nmaddColoradoUSAtoothbrasMinneapolisUSALittleTimTennesseeUSAJefferyVBVirginia Beach VAUSAzekezekeCleveland OhioUSAVeatoriousNevadaUSA403acmashAdamCalgaryCanadaggyy1276DennisVancouverCanada*EUROPE
* psweetingMansfieldUKBubbly TubsJamesMaidstoneUKCarponLondonUKdrx86RotterdamHollandRichardCRichards-HertogenboschHollandgripmasterStephanGermanymhutchukMark (Owner)LondonUKmiaforaselcukTurkey*REST OF WORLD*
 anzac56Christmas IslandAustraliaNH102.22SydneyAustraliaoogaboogaAndrewBangkokThailand


Depending on when it lands in Florida I may well jump it across the Atlantic so its closer to me when I get to UK for its trip to the London Marathon (which my wife is running), i'm due to land in UK on the 16th April

I have managed to lay my hands on a superb display cabinet from a Surf Shop here in Geraldton that he no longer wanted

View attachment 969507


I am going to devote a shelf on it to the momentos / fridge magnets you guys send from your home towns to the traveller.... should make for an interesting shelf 

Any new people reading this thread want to join the fun please PM me.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## biatch0 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just curious, don't you feel a little paranoid about it doing so much traveling via post? Even while waiting for a watch to arrive directly from a seller I already have all kinds of thoughts running through my head. I can't imagine putting one of my watches through multiple postal journeys. Of course, the postal service in my country has a pretty terrible reputation for losing things, so that could be a contributing factor 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi biatchh0

Hadn't really crossed my mind to be honest... I think everyone is using a signed for service to send it on so that reduces some of the worry. Damage doesn't really worry me as padded envelopes and a bit of bubble wrap should more than suffice. Watches probably get more knocks on my wrist 

Some of the cross ocean stuff could be interesting but we've only really had the one big trip (when it left home) that came under that catagory

All the best

Mark


----------



## biatch0 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up! Good luck with the world tour and safe return to you!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Just an update: I'll be shipping the watch to the next guy in a few days. I've been busy the whole week so I wasn't able to get snapshots at key New York landmarks. So I'm heading out today for some more pics. 

And OP, would you like a I love New York T-shirt or something? lol


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Ottovonn, thanks for the offer of a t-shirt but happy to keep it simple with a fridge magnet, small and easy to post... How about an I love NY one? am going to create a nice display of them in my new watch cabinet


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Without further ado, here are the Solar Diver's tour of Central Park, its visit to Columbus Circle, and some messing around at the top of the college where I work. I bid the watch farewell as it prepares to embark upon its next destination.

View attachment 983024


(at one of the many playgrounds at Central Park)

View attachment 983025


View attachment 983026


View attachment 983027


(top of some boulders at Central Park)

View attachment 983028


(tourists love taking shots in front of the statues in the Time Warner Center)

View attachment 983030


View attachment 983031


(underneath the globe next to the Trump International Hotel)

View attachment 983033


View attachment 983034


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Ottovonn said:


> Without further ado, here are the Solar Diver's tour of Central Park, its visit to Columbus Circle, and some messing around at the top of the college where I work. I bid the watch farewell as it prepares to embark upon its next destination.
> 
> View attachment 983034


Excellent pics Otto :-!


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Time for a brief Update... The watch is currently with Scott (20dynamite07) in Washington DC. I have been trying to sort out the next recipient but its tough if people don't respond to their PM's.... Was hoping to get one more stop in somewhere in The States but i think time has run out as I need to hook up with it around the 16th of April when I'm back in UK so i can take it on a visit to the London Marathon to watch the wife run in it, so at present I am trying to arrange a UK recipient, if that falls through then it will meet me at my Mother In Laws 

Ok a quick request before I go on... My Dad passed away 2 weeks ago from Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma and my wife is running for a charity that is trying to beat that... IF anyone would like to sponsor her in running 26 miles (42K) please follow this link...

Maria Hutchins is fundraising for Leukaemia & Lymphoma Research

Thank You

OK time for a small photo update of whats happening here with my watches... I now have my display case up and running.... some pictures for you all...

View attachment 1019029
View attachment 1019022
View attachment 1019032
View attachment 1019027
View attachment 1019028


And last and by no means least - the Seiko Solar Diver World Tour section.... Note the empty display stand... Some of the recipients of the watch may spot the small momentoes of its travels I have received so far, Thanks You

View attachment 1019031


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

April Update.....

Firstly the WUS forum went a bit mad recently and Mikes (Ottovonns) New York Pictures have gone missing as have some of mine... Hopefully Mike will repost his soon??

The Watch is currently in Transit from Washington DC to 'psweeting' in Mansfield UK. From there its going to meet up with me for a tour of The London Marathon and some London Landmarks, then onto Singapore... and then i'll post it back on its way.... We are hoping it will meet up with ONRYPT's G-Shock Traveller in London, Chris's watch will also travel with me to Singapore and then onto Australia where I live.

Here is a photo of some of the momentoes sent to me of its travels.... (Those that haven't sent anything yet - any chance of something as simple and small as a fridge magnet?)









I'm away for 3 weeks so won't be able to update until around second week of May when hopefully we'll have some nice photo updates on here....

Its nearly been on its travels for a year now !!

All the best

Mark


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Quick update. The watch arrived with me yesterday and brought some decent weather with it. 

It's going for a swim this morning to one of our local pools and then the world is its oyster.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I found copies of the NYC photos squirreled away on my external harddrive. I'll update this post shortly.


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi everyone!
Just checking in... and I have some news that is a bit of a bummer. I had taken a TON of photos with this watch all over Washington DC on my DSLR, but sadly the memory card took a dump on me and the photo's were lost 

The good news is that I happened to take a shot of the watch with my phone, and that photo still exists...

Checking in from Barack's place...


Untitled by scottybell1313, on Flickr

Sorry I don't have any more to share-


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi all, just to let you know the traveller has arrived safely today at the address I'm staying at in UK for 10 days. It will be off for a trip to the London Marathon tomorrow to watch my wife and then I'll be taking it on to Singapore, then once home in Australia early May it will be on its way again to continue its travels All the best Mark


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Best of luck to your wife. Considering what happened at the Boston Marathon, be careful and have fun.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi All, time for a long overdue update. As you know the World Traveller made it to me in time for its trip to The London Marathon. I was hoping Paul's (psweeting) pictures of its trip to Mansfield UK would have made it up to keep everything in order but nothing yet so I snapped this one of the watch with the momento of Mansfleld Paul kindly sent on to me...









I will post the pictures of its London trip in the next post 

Mark


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

And without further ado... this is it's time in London....

21st April 2013...

At Blackheath Station on the way to the BLUE start









Walking towards the BLUE start of the London Marathon. They have three different start lines as there are over 36000 runners.









This is standing by all the runners on the blue start line as they are waiting for the gun to go. The actual 'line' to start the race is by the ballons in the distance. Took my wife 12 minutes from gun going to actually get to the start line !!









This was taken at around the 6 mile point at Greenwich, just before the runners pass the Cutty Sark









This next one was taken at just before the 18 mile point on the Isle of Dogs in London... we saw my wife go past at this point 









This is Admiralty Arch at the end on the Mall - the runners finish on the Mall by Buckingham Palace and have to walk to here after









My wife who finished in 5hrs 11 standing by that famous arch









What everyone does the Marathon for to say they've done it 









Nelsons Column in Trafalgar Square









This is one of the Javelin trains that provide the High Speed Service into London from Kent. They also provided the services to the Olympic Park for the 2012 Olympics. Each train was named after a famous British Olympian









This is at St Pancras International Station which was totally remodernised for Eurostar services and the Olympics High Speed trains. The structure in the background is the famous Barlow Shed









No trip to London isn't complete without a journey on the Underground









A momento from the Olympics I picked up









Thats all the pictures I took at London (That came out any good) I will post the next stage of my trip to Singapore a little later

Hope you all enjoyed

Mark


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

First of all a big well done to your wife for the run :-! , i think if i had just been running for 5hrs 11 i would be laying on on the floor gasping with no strength for a smile. Also thanks for the update and some great pics and have a great time in singapore. Cheers mark . . DW.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

OK - here are the pictures from the Singapore stopover we had on the way back home to Australia...

Two weary world travellers kicking back and enjoying the Roof top pool at the Holiday Inn Hotel off of Orchard Rd  The Casio is Chris's (Onrypt) which is also on tour which I am currently hosting. Chris has already received mine during it's tour. (it's own thread can be found here... https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-3011-world-tour-begins-6-13-12-a-705360-13.html ) the two were lucky enough to meet up before going their seperate ways  - Check the synchronised time 









And in the Spa together 









On the start/finish straight of the Singapore Grand Prix Circuit, the pit buildings are on the right and the Singapore Flyer wheel (The largest in the world is in the background)









This is the watch sitting in the Pole Position Grid Slot on the Grand Prix Circuit 









A view of the Iconic Marina Bay Hotel









A view of the grand Prix Circuit while we are going up on the Singapore Flyer









At Singapore Zoo (highly recommeded especially the Night Safari)









Even the local animals wear Seiko 









Travelling around on the MRT (subway)









Errrr.... interesting name for this shop 









With the Jelly Baby Family ??









Two shots of it doing what its designed to do - Underwater Snorkelling with the fish at the Water Park on Sentosa Island 















A view from The Boardwalk walking back from Sentosa Island just as the sun is starting to set









Loved Chinatown 









Singapore is watch buyers heaven..... 3D Trading can be found in Bencaloon shopping Plaza, Bencaloon St off of Orchard St, the other shop is in the Plaza by Chinatown on the MRT (Tube), this shop actually trades on Ebay as Watchesbay I believe. These were by no means the only shops.















My wife taking the mickey with this photo... thats me in the middle on the MRT (yes I wore both World Travellers!!) and my two boys with their watches - youngest on left wears a GShock - AWM100 with neg display and blue finish, the eldest on the right has a Surfers RipCurl tide watch









Hope you enjoyed those...

Mark


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

The watch is already on its way to its next destination - Christmas Island to meet up with Brian (Anzac56). It is hoped that Brian will also take it on a planned trip to Malaysia with him. During that trip he will post it onto its next destination which I am planning to be in Europe. Over the next few days I will email some of you who expressed an interest in being involved and that haven't had the watch. Once I get replies etc back i'll post an updated list of recipiants etc.

Here is a final shot from me of the watch with the small momentos received thus far of its travels before I posted it on to Christmas Island.









If anyone else reading this would like to join please please PM me 

All the best

Mark


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Mark, I enjoyed viewing your pics. I felt like I was there alongside you and your family and I think that in a way I was, since I wore that watch for a few weeks. And in a way, every WIS who has handled that watch continues to participate in its journey across the world. It's amazing seeing how many places your watch has visited so far and even more amazing that its journey is far from over. I'm shipping a magnet of a New York icon to your location in a bit so that it can take its place in your collection.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Great pics once again Mark, excellent stuff! |>

I liked this project from the first time I read this thread.

I have enjoyed the pics and the traveling adventures of the SNE109P1 to the fullest. For which I thank you.

And of course also many thanks to all participants who contributed to this project,with their great pictures and stories.

Also thanks to this little fellow :-d :-!

Greetings,
Johnny


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

The Orange beast arrived today and was straight into it. We had a big day refueling an R.A.N. Ship the H.M.A.S. Warramunga on duty with operation "Relix" patrolling Australias Northern sealanes. She took 350,000 litres of our finest diesel. I have to say well done previous wearers of the Solar traveller, she arrived in immaculate condition. PICS to follow when I've managed to save a few. Cheers.


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

*2 Days Ago*#3​*ANZAC56* 








MemberJoin DateJun 2011LocationChristmas Island Australia (not in the Pacific)Posts148

Re: Seiko Solar Diver - WORLD TOURThe Orange beast arrived today and was straight into it. We had a big day refueling an R.A.N. Ship the H.M.A.S. Warramunga on duty with operation "Relix" patrolling Australias Northern sealanes. She took 350,000 litres of our finest diesel. I have to say well done previous wearers of the Solar traveller, she arrived in immaculate condition. PICS to follow when I've managed to save a few. Cheers.​

​
Edit Post Reply Reply With Quote  ​


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Thought it time to update the thread as its one year anniversary travelling is in a few days time. The watch is currently on Christmas Island, it will shortly be posted to drx86 (Michiel) who lives in Holland and will also be taking it onto Tunisia with home. After that stoltp (Peter) is having it in Sweden. Would love to get a few more places in Europe done so if anyone else in europe would fancy hosting it please PM me.

I'm also travelling back to the UK again in November for a quick family visit - during which time I have a ticket to see my ALL TIME favourite band Depeche Mode play at the O2 in London so i may again try to hook up with the watch to take it to that before sending it onwards again probably back to the States....

Here is an update of where its been and its forthcoming schedule


ORDERWUS IDNAMETOWNCOUNTRY1mhutchukMarkGeraldton, WAAustralia2lsettleLawrenceNova ScotiaCanada3Romeo-1PatrickNova ScotiaCanada4Chunky74AdamOntarioCanada5sirgilbert357EricTexasUSA6Raoul DukeErikMaineUSA7OnryptChrisOklahomaUSA8RavenslairTaitSacremento - CaliforniaUSA9jade330iJamesAtlantaUSA10LJUSMCLeeTennesseeUSA11OttovonnMikeNew YorkUSA1220dynamite07ScottWashington DCUSA13psweetingPaulMansfieldUK14mhutchukMark (Owner)LondonUK15mhutchukMark (Owner)SingaporeSingapore16anzac56BrianChristmas IslandAustralia17drx86MichielRotterdamHolland18drx86MichielTunisia19stoltpPeterSweden


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Let's rock!
I'd like to see them Christmas Island photos!:-!
And the Rotterdam pics as well 
(again, if I had the time and the equipment I'd do it myself I swear!) 
Bring on your photographs guys!


----------



## drx86 (Apr 20, 2012)

She has arrived!

Two days ago after work i found a note in my mailbox that the mailman tried to deliver a package and that he send it to my local postal office for me to collect.

Yesterday i went to collect it but a nasty surprise was laying in wait for me.... custums declaration! Damn you Europe for import costs!

I payed the bill and went home. There i unpacked the watch.

















Well packed and protected!








First thing i noticed: ORANGE!








It was still on Australian time so the watch already showed friday the 16th while it still was thursday. I never had a watch with a crown that has to be unscrewn so i was a little cautious what to do. I finnaly managed to stop the time but wasn't sure how to change date and day so i just left it on friday. Today i screwed back in the crown and it's currently showing GMT+1! 

After unpacking i called the Dutch customs and explained the situation. The woman on the other side of the line was very helpfull and explained me how to get back a large part of the expences as it will not be my property and i only have it as a loan.








One for the "Lets see your hands on steering wheel" thread!








A bit of desk diving on work. ;-)

What a beast, the strap is way to big for me and it has to be on the last hole for me to fit but i'll manage.

Next week i'll be in Tunesia. More pics will follow!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the update michael , glad to see it's still about i have been waiting to see where it was next and looking forward to your pics in tunisia . It should get a good charge there with all the sun. I am glad you got some joy with customs but i am sure if the had read this thread they would waiver the fee , i know i would .Thanks for posting the update. DW:-!


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Michiel (Have PM'd you over the customs )

Nice to see it arrive from half way around the world... Bryan has sent me some lovely treats from Its last stop on Christmas Island - i'll take some pictures and post them once Brian has posted his shots 

Enjoy Tunisia... 

Mark


----------



## drx86 (Apr 20, 2012)

Reporting in from Tunesia. Everything is going well here and i'm loving the watch. Not because i think it's beautifull (she is not my taste to be honest) but because i can do what ever i want to do with it. For this holiday i purchased a Seiko 5 SNK809K2 so i would not have to bring my Tissot and Mido to Tunesia but i have not weared it once on holiday.

Swimming in the mediterranean sea, diving into the swimming pool and showering: it's still going strong! I need to get myself a diver asap!
Thinking about purchasing a Seiko SNX009 (Pepsi dial) now where i never thought i needed a diver.









One by the pool!

Sorry i can not post multiple pictures but i only have wifi here and uploading pictures takes forever but i'm taking pictures of the watch everywhere. These pictures will be uploaded as soon as i'm back in Holland.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

An update from it's Christmas Island stop, Brian (anzac56) had problems uploading so he has sent me a USB stick with some notes... after some cropping and sorting out here is a pictorial history of its stay on Christmas Island...

HMAS Warramunga stopping by for re-fuelling...



























Group shot with It's Seiko Cuzzies









Hard at work, Brian in the middle along with a couple of customs guys









Enjoying a Corona after work along with Brian's 6105 & 6309









View from Brians verandah









RAAF C117 about to leave















Nice Modern Railways on Christmas Island 









Hmmm how can I eat it?









It stayed still long enough to wear the watch !!









Scuba Diving.... Along with a Blue Ribbon Eel and another Large Eel...





















And Finally....









Many Thanks Brian for hosting the watch.... Looks like it enjoyed it's stay on Christmas Island 

Mark


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

*Goodies from Christmas Island*

Brian also sent me on these goodies from Christmas Island....









_*The hat was a freebie from the Navy as we were refuelling them the day the watch turned up
*_
A close up of what must be the coolest fridge magnet??









And last and by no means least this watch !! and the story of it.... 









from Brian... *the watch was found at what we call the jetty in Flying Fish Cove in about 10m whilst diving. The buckle was gone, but I was lucky enough to find one on an old watch in my box of goodies and the retainer is a couple of o'rings.
*
The plan was to give it to one of my boys... but they argued over it so thought it best _*BIG BOY*_ kept it 

Many Thanks Brian


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Goodies from Christmas Island*

Thanks for the excellent posting job Mark, great to see the shots back to life. May the orange beast travel well and hit some exotic places. I'm thinking the Kremlin would be good!!


----------



## drx86 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'n back in Holland so i can upload my pictures now.









Waiting for the train to take my girlfriend and me to Amsterdam Schiphol Airport.









Arrived at Schiphol.









Love window shopping. They had some great brands over there: IWC, Cartier, Audemars Piguet, Tag Heuer and Omega for example.









The plane who was going to take us to Tunesia.









One by the pool, also posted above.









Reading material: Red Blood, Black Sand: Fighting alongside John Basilone from bootcamp to Iwo Jima.


----------



## drx86 (Apr 20, 2012)

Went souvenir hunting. 









Enjoying an Ice cold beer at the beach club with a beautiful view.









The mediterenian sea.









We went on a camel safari. 









Funny monkey.









Picture taken while on a camel.


----------



## drx86 (Apr 20, 2012)

Enfidah Airport Tunesia, liqour store.









Our ride home!









Back in Rotterdam, the Netherlands. In the background our "sky scraper" called "Delftse Poort". It's a whopping 151 meters high. ;-)
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gebouw_Delftse_Poort









Famous architectrural cube houses.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cube_house









The "Sint Laurenskerk", one of the few buildings wich survived the Bombing of Rotterdam by the Germans on may 14th 1940, killing 900 civilians and leaving 30.000 homeless. The bombing of Rotterdam and the threat by the Germans of bombing more major cities like this resulted in the unconditianal surrendor of the Dutch armed forces.









The church in 1940. The aftermath of the bombing is shocking. Today a common question by German tourists is "wo ist das altstadt?" meaning "Where is the old part of town?" not knowing what happened back then.

Well thats it, the watch has been in Rotterdam in Holland and in Tunesia. It has been on the back of a camel, in the mediterenian sea and i loved its rugginess. Did i mention i want to buy a Diver now? ;-)

I'll be posting her to Sweden next week. Thanks for having her!


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Great Pictures Michiel 

For anyone interested here is a link of the world map where its been so far (and where it has future planned stops)

MHUTCHUK - Seiko Solar Diver - WORLD TOUR Map (19 markers placed)

There is Finland (Fantasio) and Hungary (Jazz747) stops in line next, then hopefully back to meet Dave (DJW GB) and me in the UK (again) in November so it can go to a Depeche Mode concert (My all time favourite band) after that if there are no more takers for its European leg it looks like its going back across the Atlantic for a second stint in the USA 

Many thanks to all involved thus far (and to come)

Mark


----------



## drx86 (Apr 20, 2012)

So, i think it's time for the watch to go to her next "owner". I'll be sending her to Sweden this week.


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

The now famous Seiko arrived safely to Sweden where I will host it for a few weeks (thanks drx86, arrived sound and safe, well packed). 

To start of light, here is a picture from today when walking the dogs. 

I live in a very small village, Lilla Hammar, in the very south west corner of Sweden, next town over is Höllviken. Very open landscape, right on the ocean and with a lot of history from the Viking era (a famous market called Halör just down the road, well famous up until 1100). 

More to come. 

Peter


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi All, just a brief update... Peter (stoltp) has some pics to put up of his travels with the World Tour Watch.

It made it back to me whilst I had 8 days in London last week and YES it got to the O2 and to the gig of my all time favourite band....





























The watch has already arrived at its next recipient Dave (DJW GB) in Cambridge England

All the best

Mark


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi there Mark, Solar is here with me and looking around the simple sites of the fens . Hope you had a great time at the gig :-!. I cant' believe there are not any more taker's in europe or the uk to take part .:-( Anyway off around cambridge on thursday and hopefully see some sites . Then work out a report for everyone . Cheers .DW


----------



## Robbie1885 (Jul 30, 2013)

Morning all the orange beast has arrived here in portsmouth with me all safe and sound (cheers Dave) and the fun and frolics will begin!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Glad to here that and look forward to your thoughts. I will try and get my report done in the next few day's . DW.:-!


----------



## Robbie1885 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie1885 (Jul 30, 2013)

Merry Christmas for portsmouth 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

The same to you , hope it's not to rough for you down there . I just see it in the tree :-! Have a good time .DW.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Well where do i begin , a couple of months ago i received a pm from Mhutchuk (mark) asking if i was interested in having the Seiko Solar for a while and because i had followed the thread from the start i jumped at the chance :-! . Then i thought wait a moment there is not a lot to see where i am , not like the other great places it's been . So i have tried to make this interesting but if it get's to boring skip to the next bit . Also i may have to do this in installments as i seem to get signed off if i take to long :-d 
So the watch , well i have been interested in getting one of these for a while and having it for a few weeks has told me that it is a great watch (imo) . It was lighter than i assumed and very comfortable . The strap is very good but i'm not sure whether this is due to all the different people wearing it or not. The vital measurements are 40mm wide 45 with crown , 46mm top of lug to bottom and 11 mm thick with a 20mm strap size.
So on the 21st november it arrived well packed and set correct to the second and did not change the whole time i had it .














The next day off to work and see some of the sites of the fens :-d


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Here it is at work 

































and the most important tools at work


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Here is an interesting piece of equipment that has possibly saved countless lives 







It's called a welwyn release and came about after a horrendous crash at welwyn garden . Basically it allows only one train to be in a section of track at a time. If you want more info look up here LNER block instruments and here Welwyn Garden City rail crashes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Any way more train pics later :roll: . While walking in my local town i came across a santa run for charity and got the town mayor to pose with the watch ( i think he thought i was mad )


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Now to the only watch shop in town it does sell Citizen /Casio and fossil among others , i have got a nice couple of nos citizens from here :-!


































And this is the Fountain it's made of cast iron and was built to commemorate the coronation of king George v in 1911 , it did have a drinking fountain in the middle and as an aside it did stand in a close friends garden for several years and now is hidden in a secret location for the time being.









More to follow and thanks for looking . DW.


----------



## Chunky74 (Apr 12, 2012)

Great update ! Great to see the watch mixing in the highest of circles with the lord mayor !!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi there me again  , just a few more pics of the W.T.S. for your enjoyment . Cheers . DW. and Happy new year all.:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all, and here is another installment . So off to Ely a city no less (one of the smallest in the uk) 20 mins from me. There you can find a joining of 3/4 rivers and 5 rail lines and of course Ely cathedral . It was started around 1082 although some thing was there a couple of hundred years before ,and the last restoration was around 1986.





































Cheers all. DW. :-!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Also as can be seen in the first pic is a cannon that was presented to queen Victoria and then to the people of Ely . It was captured in the Crimean war at the battle of Sevastopol in 1845/1855























Cheers all . DW.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

And the last of today's installment in Ely is Oliver Cromwell's house (well he lived there a little while) . Thanks for looking today , the next installment is in Cambridge . If you feel inclined you can find more info on Ely on Google. Cheers all. DW.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Quality Work DW  didn't realise you are a bobby in the box


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks M i really enjoyed it  , i just hope others find it interesting . Also calling me a bobby shows your age ;-), i think we are called dispatch / train controllers now (it changes from week to week) although if you believe the papers we are still Victorian wearing waistcoats /monocle's and riding penny farthings :-d . DW.


Mhutchuk said:


> Quality Work DW  didn't realise you are a bobby in the box


----------



## robfurrow (Mar 20, 2010)

I love this thread! Can't help but think that this Seiko Solar is kinda of a celebrity now. Hope that all precautions are made to protect it from the paparazzi. LOL


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree with Rob and what I really like is how this thread shows us as all pretty well down to earth. Great pics and scenery, let the show role on!!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi there all , and thanks for your comments. So while the watch was in my company i had a look around historic Cambridge . I would like to add i never went to any of the colleges and my comprehensive has been demolished now :roll: . So as usual if there is anything you want to read up on more , there's the W.W.W. that has a lot more info than i could give you. ( Also i cannot confirm all my info is correct) So first off is Kings college founded by Henry VI in 1441 










































Next is just opposite the Corpus Clock which was unveiled by Prof Steven Hawkins , its also called the time eater and cost around £1 m















If you look closely you can just see blue lights telling you the time . Cheers .DW.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

So in case anyone want's to see a birds eye view of cambridge this is the best i can do :-d








Next up is the Trinity college founded by Henry VIII in 1546 




























Next is St. Johns college founded by Henry VII mother in 1511


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

So at the back of a lot of the college's runs the river Cam and this area is called the err! Backs :roll:















And last but not least a building called the Cambridge corn exchange. Which is what it was years ago  . Now in my youth or yoof i have spent many nights here pogo'ing to the stranglers and x-ray spex , headbanging to motorhead , hawkwind , Dr. feelgood and many other bands. So it has a lot of memories for me :-!









Anyway that's just a brief glimpse of cambridge there are so many interesting places there i would never fit it all in. Thanks for looking and next time more trains and the fens where i live .DW


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

I have found myself wishing I was this watch. How many times has this watch been replaced after being dropped into a river or ocean? We will never know. Rock on orange solar diver!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

That was my greatest concern when I had it would I be the one to loose it or even worse break it . DW.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## drx86 (Apr 20, 2012)

Well I know the watch had three scratches on the glass when I had it so if they are still there then nothing is wrong. ;-)

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes they are still there:-! . DW. by the words solar.


----------



## Robbie1885 (Jul 30, 2013)

Yep it must still be the same watch cause I'm looking at it now and the scratches are still there 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi All.... surprisingly the scratches haven't happened on the World Tour - They were there before I sent it on its way  The tour goes from strength to strength.... Its off to Finland in January then i think its going back to the USA.... during which time if we can hit the date it will be going on a visit to Ecuador 

Happy New Year everyone 

Mark


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Too late to play? NY USA


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Robbie1885 (Jul 30, 2013)

Here's some pics from work,I'm in the Royal Navy and I look after decommissioned warships at the minute.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow ! Robbie ;-) . Some great shots there looks like an interesting job (although you perhaps do not think so) . It's nice to see something different . I just have a couple more pic's and then i'm done . Have a great time with it and i look forward to seeing more .DW.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

So finally the last few pic's . Some from work with a steam train in the background , a few views of the fens , then the flood plains that keep us dry(ish) here. There are sluce gate's at each end over a 20 - 30 mile area all interconnected with drain's and ****'s , and they flood the area in the winter and have pump houses all over moving the water about. Most of it was engineered by the dutch years ago and i think i'm right in saying dug by hand.

So some trains:


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Here are some of the fens and drains





































And now some comparison shots with some forum favorites







1)OM 2)Cocktail time. 3) BM. 4) Solar chrono 017. 5) World tour solar :-! 6) 007. 8) Baby tuna . 9) Eco zilla .









And finally the sun rise on the last day before it continued its world tour and of to Robbie1885 in portsmouth . Thanks for looking DW.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

How embarrassing :-( I forgot the biggest thing of all a BIG thanks to Mhutchuk alias Mark for giving me the opportunity to take part in this tour i am truly grateful . 

:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-! Cheers . DW.


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

DJW GB said:


> And now some comparison shots with some forum favorites
> 
> View attachment 1336914
> 1)OM 2)Cocktail time. 3) BM. 4) Solar chrono 017. 5) World tour solar :-! 6) 007. 8) Baby tuna . 9) Eco zilla .


Don't want to derail this thread, because it's been excellent - especially for another SNE109P1 owner - but in that pic above, what's the model 2nd from the left, and is there any chance you could post / link / send me a closer picture?


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

sure its the Seiko Sarb 065 "Cocktail Time " and i got mine from Seiya japan . 








Wongsky said:


> Don't want to derail this thread, because it's been excellent - especially for another SNE109P1 owner - but in that pic above, what's the model 2nd from the left, and is there any chance you could post / link / send me a closer picture?


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

DJW GB said:


> sure its the Seiko Sarb 065 "Cocktail Time " and i got mine from Seiya japan .
> View attachment 1338169


Damn this forum.

That's beautiful.

Now I've got an itch that needs scratching.


----------



## Robbie1885 (Jul 30, 2013)

Well I have to admit that thanks to a hectic Christmas and some seriously miserable weather in the UK I haven't had much of a chance for pictures.
The ships in the last pictures were the navy's old type 42 destroyers HMS York and HMS York that were scrapped on the last defence review and the the two smaller ships are HMS walney (the larger one) and a coast guard ship sentinel. I've also been involved in scrapping HMS ark royal the old aircraft carrier and all the type 22 frigates which were fantastic ships and we really shouldn't have got rid of them but hey ho I don't make policy!! :-/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie1885 (Jul 30, 2013)

portsmouth dockyard from the bridge of HMS Liverpool an old destroyer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie1885 (Jul 30, 2013)

A nice one from HMS victory the oldests commissioned warship in the world and vice admiral lord horatio Nelson's flagship at the battle of trafalgar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie1885 (Jul 30, 2013)

Another of victory by day. The masts are looking shorter then usual due to a lot of refit work going on with them! I love this ship when it's got full mast and rigging up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie1885 (Jul 30, 2013)

The dockyard from a window at work. You can see the new type 45 destroyers in the background and also some type 23 frigates behind them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie1885 (Jul 30, 2013)

And with the boys, as you can tell I'm a bit of a g-shock man  
Would just like to say thank for letting me host the orange beast, am on the look for a seiko now  
Sorry for the lack of pictures but gives me more to take the next time  
The orange beast is now winging it's way to Finland for more adventures

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

I wish this watch had a passport - would truly be cool to see all the stamps from various countries there.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Great pics Robbie of stuff that we do not see normally . Great collection of g's there I only have a 5610 at the moment perhaps I should investigate a bit further .Cheers. DW.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Not quite Stamps on a passport (which would be cool) but heres the next best thing 

MHUTCHUK - Seiko Solar Diver - WORLD TOUR Map (26 markers placed)


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

Robbie1885 said:


> And with the boys, as you can tell I'm a bit of a g-shock man
> Would just like to say thank for letting me host the orange beast, am on the look for a seiko now
> Sorry for the lack of pictures but gives me more to take the next time
> The orange beast is now winging it's way to Finland for more adventures
> ...


All of those watches and the first thing I see is the LEGO space man on the owl lamp!


----------



## Robbie1885 (Jul 30, 2013)

Yep an army of them randomly hidden around the house!! Lol my nipper loves them. Honestly it's for my nipper!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Seiko Solar arrived in Finland and it's running now GMT+2. I took it first time out today to get familiar with local weather conditions. Made half hour skating trip on a nearby lake in mild -12 degrees centigrade. I strapped the watch on my glove, strap was just long enough. Went past a place where it's possible to go ice swimming, but I was not in the mood for a dip although Seiko had proper WR. :-d

Finally winter has arrived here, got cold just about a week ago. Before that it was just rain, damp and dark. Now with little snow and temperatures between -7 and -18 it's much better. Lake was a bit rough for skating, at least with hockey skates. Maybe i should get those long hiking skates. But it was nice, lake was covered with beautiful frost flowers.

More to follow later...


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Another trip for Seiko, I toured some sights of my city.

First stopped at the cathedral of Turku, built around 1300. Statue depicts Mikael Agricola, the father of literary Finnish. He wrote the first books in Finnish and created grammar rules, before that Finnish was just a language spoken by peasant people.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Next was an old reastaurant by the river Aura that divides the city in two parts. People still talk if they live or things are located either "on this side of the river" or "on the other side of the river". "This side" refers to old city center and market place, same side where the catherdal is.

Then a snapshot of the main library's old annex. Nowadays it has also large modern extension.

Statues of two gentlemen commemorate the 1812 summit in Turku, crown prince of Sweden and emperor of Russia negotiated about the faith and future of Finland. Independence was still far away, happened finally in 1917.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Next I climbed up to one of many hills in Turku. Here's a disused water tower from 1903 and old observatory with a globe on top, built in 1819. It has served as an observatory, seamen's school, astronomy museum, maritime museum and temporary art museum (during restorations in art museum). Now it is owned by Åbo Akademi (Swedish Academy of Turku).

Then a view of river. Ships are restaurants, very popular during summers and a bit quiet in winter. Behind them is the city theater.

Last is a ferry that takes pedestrians and cyclists from one side of the river to another. It is said that it connects Turku with Åbo (Åbo = Turku in Swedish). It's called Föri in Turku dialect, onomatopoetic translation from English ferry or Swedish färja. It's the only city ferry in Finland.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Finally museum ships frigate Suomen Joutsen and gunship Karjala by maritime museum Forum Marinum.

Last images are from the Turku castle, built in late 1200.

Thats all for today...


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

WOW! Great pictures from your city Fantasio it looks very cold there . Does the snow get much deeper? And does the river freeze completely so the ferry stops? Nice to see the solar in a different location . Cheers .DW.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Today it was only from -15 to -10 Celsius, so actually quite nice winter conditions. These parts it can vary from 0 to -30 Celsius, former is awful when it's cold AND wet. I prefer a bit colder weather, -5 to -10 is optimal for winter.

Now there's quite little snow, just enough to make days lighter because snow reflects the little sunlight we get. Last winter we had lots of snow, that can be bothersome and expensive for street maintenance. So situation with snow varies a lot like temperatures. This is enough for me, my kids would love to have much more to build snow castles. :-d

Usually they manage to keep the ferry going all winter. It stops for nights and then the river freezes over. In the mornings an ice breaker from harbor comes to break the ice if it's too strong for the ferry. During very cold periods it may be closed, but the traffic doesn't depend on it. There's a bridge quite close, maybe a few people on foot just have to take a bit longer route.



DJW GB said:


> WOW! Great pictures from your city Fantasio it looks very cold there . Does the snow get much deeper? And does the river freeze completely so the ferry stops?


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Beautiful shots Fantasio,that Solar looks right at home. But I have to say my fridge doesn't get that cold - - - 38 here today and the baby crabs are returning to the jungle, all 40 million of them.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow what a diverse location for its travels.... A forum member in USA who is on the schedule may be able to get it to Ecuador on his wifes travels


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Just made a weekend trip to Helsinki. Since owner of this Seiko is connected with railways, I took some photos with that theme.

First is Helsinki railway station early sunday morning, city trams ride past it. (Helsinki Central railway station - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

Near ticket counter is a model of locomotive nicknamed Ukko-Pekka. (VR Class Hr1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

Allegro was ready to head for St. Petersburg. (Allegro (train) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

And finally I hopped onboard Intercity to get back home, the engine is Sr2. (VR Class Sr2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Great pic's again Fantasio :-! , it is certainly moving about. DW.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

On Wednesday I used the watch again when went to train with my friends in a nearby Dojo. Of course didn't wear it while training, so no Seikos were harmed during this exercise. :-d

Yesterday went to town to take care of some things, snapped a photo of a shop that seems to have largest Seiko selection in my area.

Few models were on display, saw one black Monster and a Seiko 5 sport watch with FC Barcelona theme. Plus many models I didn't recognise.

These were the last photos, watch has already left Finland and is bound for next destination. This was fun experience, thanks to Mhutchuck for great idea and to all members for reading my posts. |>


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

Very cool idea and thread, especially because of the people connecting with each other.


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi guys & gals

The orange watch has landed in not so sunny and not so warm (and very wet) Manchester.

I'm hopefully going to get some good outdoor photos whilst I'm out on my mountain bike and also out walking with my children.

I will also get some city shots, with any landmarks I come across and maybe a few surprises.

I will post the photos as and when I take them.

Take care


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Ohhhh... I like that FC Barcelona Seiko 5


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

You want me to pick it up for you? ;-)



Mhutchuk said:


> Ohhhh... I like that FC Barcelona Seiko 5


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok folks, I have some quick photos I took with my iPhone from a little walk I did with my children yesterday.

The location is Lymm Dam, Cheshire (click it for Street View), and thankfully the sun was out. This is only 10 minutes drive from my house.

Lymm Dam is quite an old place, but geology wise is approximately 250 million years old. The first image of the rocks is there to highlight that, as they are from around the triassic age.

Hope you enjoy.

*PS - It's almost like a 'Where's Wally' series, and I might make it very difficult to spot the watch ;-).*


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks great. :-!:-! .DW.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi folks

Well, the weather has not been so good here in Manchester, but I managed to take my children to Dovestone Reservoir. Usually I go with friends, and we end up walking (climbing) up to the top reservoir and also to the tops of those peaks you see in the photos below.

It's a beautiful place, very quiet too and full of nature.

The pictures below are from the first and bottom reservoir. If you look closely in both pictures, they are actually taken facing each other. In the top photo, you can see the stair like structure in the distance, and the second photo is taken from that location facing back to where the other photo was taken.

I am hopefully going to get this watch out on some mountain bike rides this week.

Take care.













​


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Can't wait to see some more of the tourist and Manchester. My ancestors came from Lozelles in the 1820's and moved to London and on to Brisbane.


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, my friend who I mountain bike with, has been ill so I haven't been on my bike for a good few weeks! I am going to Manchester city centre tomorrow, so I will take some photos whilst I am out with my children.

I have plans for Sunday too; so there will be a flourish of activity soon.

See you all soon.


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Apologies to anyone who was waiting for new photos. I have been ill, and the weather has been awful in Manchester so I have not been able to get anything worthwhile.

Here is a photo of the Orange Diver with my fellow Seiko watches (bit of a mod fest!).

Hopefully this weekend, I will get out on my bike, and also take my children somewhere nice (photo opportunities).

Bye for now......


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi guys

I eventually got out on my mountain bike; the weather wasn't exactly perfect, but it turned out alright (kind of).

I rode 15+ miles from where I live to get to this place pictured below, which is called Wigg Island (we didn't arrive at this particular point; in fact I have never seen that visitor centre as we ride a different route to get there). My friend and I rode about 2 miles on the roads to get on to the Trans Pennine Trail and turned off it, to follow a canal, to get us to Wigg Island (see crudely made map).

To be honest, it was a long and tiring ride due to not being out for a few weeks on the bikes (we normally ride 2-3 times a week) and the harsh weather which included winds and hail stones did not help either.

Anyway, it was a good ride, and I managed to get some decent photos. The information sign that I took a photo of, gives you some brief info as to why this place is in existence. In order to get here, we have to ride alongside the old mustard gas factory, yes, you read that right, mustard gas! The sign confirms this, as does this interesting site. The photo of the 2 bikes on the floor, looking down the trail and the other one looking back, were taken here.

Enjoy the pictures.


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Lovely shots and great collection. Shokka what's the watch in the top left hand corner? That sky looks brooding, did you make it home dry?


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Great pic's again Shokka. More history I did not know about . And thanks for taking the effort to go out as I know you have been under the weather. DW.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

ANZAC56 said:


> Lovely shots and great collection. Shokka what's the watch in the top left hand corner? That sky looks brooding, did you make it home dry?


Thanks!

The watch at top left is SNZF17 which was modded by Harold (Yobokies) with his domed sapphire, dial & hands. I should of got the bezel insert done too, but I will be ordering it very soon!

Made it home dry, the worst of it was on the way, then the sun came out and it was dry all the way home. In all it was a 30+ mile ride.


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

DJW GB said:


> Great pic's again Shokka. More history I did not know about . And thanks for taking the effort to go out as I know you have been under the weather. DW.
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Thanks DJW, it's the least I could do ;-). I've been wanting to get out on my bike for a long time.


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Finally!!

I managed to get out on site; too busy in the Technical Office. Here are some quick photos I managed to get ;-).

Some with the watch....... oh it's a Power Station by the way (well, it will be when it's finished); gas powered, steam turbine generators (2 of).

EDIT: sorry removed some..... but still left some ;-)


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

WOW now there not pics we've seen before  Nice to see you're up and about , thanks for sharing. DW.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi guys

It's Easter holidays, and I've got a week off work. I will be spending most of this week with my children. Today I took them to a place near Chester called Crocky Trail. It's quite a fun place and this was our first time going, and we will definitely be back!

I managed to get some photos with the watch too (as well as numerous videos & photos of my children!).

The hand holding up the watch, was my sons (not mine).

Enjoy.

Tomorrow, Chester Zoo!!


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Good day guys....

Chester Zoo today, enjoy the wildlife.

The last one, the lume shot, was taken in the bat cave (full of huge fruit bats!).

b-)


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Went to Dovestone Reservoir (earlier in the thread too), but this time without my children. I went hiking with my friend and we spent 6 hours circumnavigating the mountains/hills. The flattish plains you see, are essentially the edges of The Moors!

Managed to get some photos, from up there.

Enjoy.


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

Blasted Pepsi









Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

I think you may have the wrong thread maa101770 you need this one https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-solar-chronograph-diver-thread-688319.html . DW. (nice watch though.)


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for some more amazing shots shokka9 looks really nice up there :-! the sort of place to get away from it all . Looks like you had a great time at the zoo as well. Tell your son he done a great job holding that watch up |>. Cheers .DW.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow - My watch has been travelling nearly two years now 

Just an update... Its leaving the UK shortly and will be making its second trip to the United States and Canada... Have around 6 recipients lined up for its next Stateside tour 

Still open to offers if anyone else would like to join in

Have updated the world map of where the watch has been (Blue Markers) and where it is going (Green markers)

http://www.mapservices.org/myguestmap/map/mhutchuk

Thanks

Mark


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

Mhutchuk said:


> Wow - My watch has been travelling nearly two years now
> 
> Just an update... Its leaving the UK shortly and will be making its second trip to the United States and Canada... Have around 6 recipients lined up for its next Stateside tour
> 
> ...


your map doesn't show up for me for some reason...


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

I will be sending the watch to the USA today, and I would just like to thank Mark for the opportunity.

It was a pleasure to host the watch and take it with me to some places that I visit quite often.

For sure I will be watching this thread to see where it goes etc.


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Spectacular countryside shokka. This watch certainly has been to some beautiful places.


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

ANZAC56 said:


> Spectacular countryside shokka. This watch certainly has been to some beautiful places.


Thanks!!

I tried to get in as many nice places that I know of (and visit regularly); I still missed out on a few due to work and family commitments, but that's life I suppose.

It will be good to see where it ends up, I can't believe it has been on tour for 2 years!!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

After a long journey she's arriving in beautiful Minnesota, USA! Stay tuned over the next few weeks for some awful photos from my old iPhone lol


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> After a long journey she's arriving in beautiful Minnesota! Stay tuned over the next few weeks for some awful photos from my old iPhone lol


Glad to see it arrived safely and swiftly. Looking forward to seeing it 'out of my possession'. I kind of feel attached to it now.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

She's being treated well. Right meow we are at the world famous Mayo Clinic in Rochester, MN. Here's a view of a nasty and snowy day from the 7th floor...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

A nice view from a few miles out of downtown Minneapolis. Unfortunately it's another rainy day, but summer should be here by the time I send the watch off to someone else lol


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Taking a break over lunch to go for a walk. This is one of our local park reserves, haven't had many days this spring which were nice enough for a hike so figured I'd better take advantage of the weather while it's here. More pics to come over the weekend hopefully.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, nothing exciting happened this weekend but here's a Sunday night shot of us playing in the yard


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's the State Capitol Building in St. Paul, Minnesota. Figured I'd get a good one of the building and another of the watch.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice foggy Mother's Day for some baseball


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Long Memorial Day day of driving around the back roads of Minnesota. Not really exciting, but a nice morning to snap a quick shot.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

A beautiful day out in the country


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice pics!! Keep em coming. Nice to see that Orange Solar is being treated so well.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Ever wonder what South Dakota looks like? Pretty much this.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

In Sioux Falls, SD again for work, but took some time to stop by the falls that run through downtown and snap a few pics


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

what a brilliant thread!


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Coming up to 2 years Mhutchuk any plans for an anniversary celebration or meet and greet with the traveller??


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

My favourite thread, here.

All that's good about watch enthusiasm. Pictures, international travel, collaboration.

If only the watch had a passport with stamps from all the locations it'd been to.

Truly epic.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi All

Ok time for an update. Wow 2 years almost my watch has been travelling the world (left on the 17th July2012).... its off to its 24th Recipient very shortly (In Tennessee) and its 29th Location (One or two people have taken it with them on their travels), have some wonderful and varied fridge magnets (momentos) here from the places its visited (Missing one or two locations but no dramas), thank you everybody.

I have 5 more recipients lined up in the States but after that the list is bare.... more than happy to keep it travelling if we can get some more on the list 

This is where its been so far.....


mhutchukMarkGeraldton, WAAustralialsettleLawrenceNova ScotiaCanadaRomeo-1PatrickNova ScotiaCanadaChunky74AdamOntarioCanadasirgilbert357EricTexasUSARaoul DukeErikMaineUSAOnryptChrisOklahomaUSARavenslairTaitSacremento - CaliforniaUSAjade330iJamesAtlantaUSALJUSMCLeeTennesseeUSAOttovonnMikeNew YorkUSA20dynamite07ScottWashington DCUSApsweetingPaulMansfieldUKmhutchukMark (Owner)LondonUKmhutchukMark (Owner)SingaporeSingaporeanzac56BrianChristmas IslandAustraliadrx86MichielRotterdamHollanddrx86MichielTunisiaTunisiastoltpPeterSwedenstoltpPeterGermanystoltpPeterCroatiamhutchukMark (Owner)LondonUKDJW GBDaveCambridgeshireUKRobbie1885MartinPortsmouthUKFantasioMarcoFinlandshokka9StuartManchesterUKtoothbrasJasonMinneapolisUSA

And i have these guys lined up (in no particular order except Little Tim is next)....


LittleTimTimTennesseeUSAzekezekeDavidCleveland OhioUSANeedAGBryceTexasUSATsip85TexasUSAcoldCellarJohnOttowaCanadaN.CaffreyNew YorkUSA


All the best

Mark


----------



## Jade330i (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey brother, I was number 9 on the list when I was living in Atlanta. I've since moved to Portland, OR and would be glad to play again if available. 

This is is one of the neatest threads I've seen on here. Very cool stuff!


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

hi James 

i'll add you in again as you are living somewhere new 

Mark


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, time to part ways. Off to another home and some new adventures!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

very cool thread. I'm in Toronto, I imagine the watch has already made it here...but if not I'd love to take it in :-!

this watch is a legend


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

If you're thinking of another foray into Asia, I would love to host her. 

I currently live/work in Northern Thailand (Chiang Mai); and as it's a dive watch, it'll make a good excuse for a beach trip.. Would do pics involving mountains & waterfalls in the North, and some beach time (and bar/nightlife time) down South. 

Cheers,
Han.


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> Well, time to part ways. Off to another home and some new adventures!


Oh it brings back memories seeing that glasses case (and bubble wrap)!

Glad to see you took care of it ;-).

Bon voyage


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

That glasses case has had a trip as well. I picked it up in Malaysia and it sat around until the Solar traveller came to town and away it went. Mark, the wife is in Portland Victoria for a couple of months. That would be a trip, Portland to Portland. Onward the Solar traveller.


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

I haven't had to go anywhere lately.

Attached is an x-ray security system. This particular unit is going to the US Department of Homeland Security.


















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

LA welcomes your Seiko. California, the sunshine state. Perfect for a recharge.


----------



## Jade330i (Oct 13, 2010)

Mhutchuk said:


> hi James
> 
> i'll add you in again as you are living somewhere new
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark! There's a lot to adventure with around here!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Mhutchuk said:


> Wow - My watch has been travelling nearly two years now
> 
> Just an update... Its leaving the UK shortly and will be making its second trip to the United States and Canada... Have around 6 recipients lined up for its next Stateside tour
> 
> ...


Hi Mark, if you want I´m willing to receive your watch here in Portugal.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Han

Perfect - have added you to Spreadsheet...

Mark



hantms said:


> If you're thinking of another foray into Asia, I would love to host her.
> 
> I currently live/work in Northern Thailand (Chiang Mai); and as it's a dive watch, it'll make a good excuse for a beach trip.. Would do pics involving mountains & waterfalls in the North, and some beach time (and bar/nightlife time) down South.
> 
> ...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Mark, I can't believe this is still going! Are you ever going to get your watch back? LOL. Its been more than a year since I took it with me to the State Fair of Texas...crazy!


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Mark, I can't believe this is still going! Are you ever going to get your watch back? LOL. Its been more than a year since I took it with me to the State Fair of Texas...crazy!


Still got 6 people to go on my list - hopefully can add some more  Its been away 2 years now !!


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

mcnabbanov said:


> very cool thread. I'm in Toronto, I imagine the watch has already made it here...but if not I'd love to take it in :-!
> 
> this watch is a legend


Not yet been to Toronto - you're on the spreadsheet - will be in touch some time 

Mark


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Mhutchuk said:


> Still got 6 people to go on my list - hopefully can add some more  Its been away 2 years now !!


Wow, that's insane! When it gets home, you gonna send another one out?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Mark, when the watch makes it back to you it will be more well traveled and sophisticated, pretty much the equivalent of this guy in watch form!


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

I took the watch to Hilton Head Island with me...










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky74 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hilton Head !

Did you get chance to go to the Seiko store at the outlet mall ? I was on the Island in May and visited the shop - They like to look after the WIS's of the world and I'm sure would love to hear the story of the watch.

Enjoy !


----------



## svenstauber (Sep 18, 2012)

Id be happy to host the world traveler for a few weeks. Live near the coast in SC. But if timed right I could take her to DC and the eastern shore of Maryland around labor day. Next September (2015) she could go on a southern Caribbean cruise and visit Barbados, St Lucia, St Kitts, San Juan and St Marten.


----------



## DexDegeaut (Jul 27, 2013)

Chunky74 said:


> Hilton Head !
> 
> Did you get chance to go to the Seiko store at the outlet mall ? I was on the Island in May and visited the shop - They like to look after the WIS's of the world and I'm sure would love to hear the story of the watch.
> 
> Enjoy !


I've been to that one.

They were very helpful.

I tried to snag some NOS Samurais but they were fresh out.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Look very different on that Nato - but in a good way. Mark


----------



## mickey45 (Mar 12, 2009)

Glad to be part of this georgous idea!!!
will host Seiko in Vienna/Austria ))

Best

Mickey


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

What's happening? Been a while since an update. Whoever has the watch please post some pics!


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

Its my fault. Some picture forth coming and off to the next person.


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

if it needs a stopover in Houston, Texas


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

crazeazn said:


> if it needs a stopover in Houston, Texas


Will add your details to my spreadsheet - has about 7 stops to make (Currently in the US & Canada) then another trip to Europe beckons 

Mark


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Mark this watch is doing more trips a round the World than anything NASA ever put up. Hope you get it back someday!!


----------



## drx86 (Apr 20, 2012)

Mhutchuk said:


> Hi All
> 
> Ok time for an update. Wow 2 years almost my watch has been travelling the world (left on the 17th July2012).... its off to its 24th Recipient very shortly (In Tennessee) and its 29th Location (One or two people have taken it with them on their travels), have some wonderful and varied fridge magnets (momentos) here from the places its visited (*Missing one or two locations but no dramas*), thank you everybody.


Guilty as charged!

Good news: last week I found the Tunisian fridge magnet in one of the moving boxes i still had to sort out. 

Mark, can you send me your address?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Is the watch stolen/MIA? Or are people just getting lazy about posting updates? I'm curious where the watch is right now.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Yea I'd like to see an update. DW.

sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi all. Firstly I've changed jobs, I work FIFO now 2 weeks on 2 weeks off so don't get as much access to WUS as much as I would like :-( typing this from a mine site in the Pilbara (NW Australia)

The Seiko is still out there, currently in Texas just waiting on an update from its current recipient. The next person is already lined up and I have around 10 names around the world for it to make its ways too still 

Hope that answers the question 

mark


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good to hear Mark, thought it may have gone awol. Can't wait for the next report. Good luck with the new job.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Great news Mark and +1 on the new job.  DW.

sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi All

Not sure if my last post was seen... watch is currently still in Texas - a stop has been arranged for after that qwhich should take us to 2015.... Just waiting on some updates 

Mark


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Watch has been received and will be making a trip to beautiful Turks and Caicos! Pictures to be posted in Jan


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Christmas time in Arlington, MA. Then off to Turks and Caicos in 2 weeks.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Quick strap change in prep for vacation time


----------



## drx86 (Apr 20, 2012)

Foxman2k said:


> Quick strap change in prep for vacation time


Looks good!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank God!! I thought it had disappeared and the trip was over.


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

Late photos from the sojourn in Texas... The World Traveler really crystallized my love for watches  :-x





























Thanks *Mhutchuk*, and have a great trip *drx86*! |>

Happy New Year all! b-)


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

At the airport. Next stop, Turks and Caicos.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Here is the divers trip to Turks and Caicos!










Had a great time wearing it and the watch even went for its intended use on a snorkel trip!

Will be sending off to the next person!


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

T


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

absolutely GORGEOUS pics!!


----------



## svenstauber (Sep 18, 2012)

Love the Turks and Caicos, clear warm water, perfect for snorkeling. Cant wait to take the watch on a cruise in September.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi All, an update of sorts.... in July this watch has been travelling the world for 3 years !!!... Wow... been to some cool places. I'm more than happy to leave it travelling all the time we have recipients lined up :-

it's on its way to Ottowa as I type this - with a stop in Calgary after that. I have 4 more confirmed recipients in the USA after that and its going on a cruise in September 

If anyone else wants to play (anywhere in the world please PM me)

I was asked do i have a list of where its been... I do and here it is.... with who had it 


1mhutchukMarkGeraldton, WAAustralia2lsettleLawrenceNova ScotiaCanada3Romeo-1PatrickNova ScotiaCanada4Chunky74AdamOntarioCanada5sirgilbert357EricTexasUSA6Raoul DukeErikMaineUSA7OnryptChrisOklahomaUSA8RavenslairTaitSacremento - CaliforniaUSA9jade330iJamesAtlantaUSA10LJUSMCLeeTennesseeUSA11OttovonnMikeNew YorkUSA1220dynamite07ScottWashington DCUSA13psweetingPaulMansfieldUK14mhutchukMark (Owner)LondonUK15mhutchukMark (Owner)SingaporeSingapore16anzac56BrianChristmas IslandAustralia17drx86MichielRotterdamHolland18drx86MichielTunisiaTunisia19stoltpPeterSweden20stoltpPeterGermany21stoltpPeterCroatia22mhutchukMark (Owner)LondonUK23DJW GBDaveCambridgeshireUK24Robbie1885MartinPortsmouthUK25FantasioMarcoFinland26shokka9StuartManchesterUK27toothbrasJasonMinneapolisUSA28LittleTimTimTennesseeUSA29NeedAGBryceTexasUSA30foxman2KStephenTurks & Caicos IslandsUSA31coldCellarJohnOttowaCanada32403acmashAdamCalgaryCanada

I did have pins on an online map but that service shut down :-(

All the best

Mark


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

awesome thread! cool of you to start this world tour mark.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Update #30 to Turks and Caicos, that's really where I took it  Arlington isn't all that interesting lol


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Foxman2k said:


> Update #30 to Turks and Caicos, that's really where I took it  Arlington isn't all that interesting lol


Duly updated on my Spreadsheet 

Mark


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

On its way to Canada now!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coldCellar (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello from Canada's capital city, Ottawa, in the province of Ontario. I had the watch through part of February and March. Ahhh, the 'best' time to visit Canada!

And what a great time to visit; it was the coldest February in 115 years! Temperatures for every day of the past month have been 5-10 degrees C below the average, with almost no break to warm up. Ever. For the whole. Frickin'. Winter.

Of course, this was also the exact time to add a dog to the family. River is a 13 month old border collie / german-shepherd cross who needs a good run every morning and evening. Owing to the weather and time of year, I was not able to get out much and see any sites. Nonetheless, the Seiko did get to experience the 100 year Ottawa winter safe and warm on my wrist as I walked the dog on the trails behind my neighborhood. He also received some valuable training in snow removal courtesy of my snowblower.

In a few days he will be off to my former hometown of Calgary, where I am sure will be a bit warmer!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Cool pics!! ^^^


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Amazed this thing is still going on!!


----------



## svenstauber (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice pictures, this thread is just great. So many places, so many folks taking good care of this watch. I can't wait for my turn in late August...


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Super Pics John - and a lovely collie cross  I have 2 Border Collies myself that came with us from UK when we emigrated to Western Australia


----------



## coldCellar (Mar 7, 2013)

A few more pics around the office before I send it on its way.

I write embedded software and firmware at a small company that makes aerial delivery products for the military. Our bread and butter product is an autonomous parachute guidance system that can land 500-10,000 lbs to within 100m of a chosen landing point when thrown from a cargo plane at up to 30,000 feet (I like to mix the metric and english units to keep things fresh . The black box sits between the parachute and the cargo and uses two steering lines to navigate the system based on GPS and active wind measurements.








The watch is shown in the drogue latch, which allows our system do a HALO jump (high-altitude, low-opening). The system is thrown out and free-falls (under a small drogue chute), and then releases the drogue latch to deploy the main parachute at whatever altitude or time setting was desired. Those two holes in the top plate are where the steering lines exit. Two very strong precision motors inside the box do the steering, under computer control.








We also make some UAVs. This model is a few years old and uses a parachute and an engine to deliver up to 600 lbs of cargo, in 6 x 100 lbs cargo pods. The whole thing can be thrown from an aircraft, the parachute deploys, and the engine starts automatically. Or it can be launched from the back of a Hummer with the chute already deployed. In this shot it is configured for airdrop, with the chute packed and rigged on top.















Here is where all the magic happens, my office  I am working on code on two boards for the newer model of the UAV. There are at least 15 processors in the airborne avionics that we design in house (hardware and software), plus our custom stuff in the ground station, plus off the shelf stuff avionics in the aircraft.






















We are developing an upgrade to the parachute-based UAV, by replacing the 'chute with a rotor (like a helicopter, except this is an auto-gyro, so the rotor is unpowered - see the movie "Mad Max - The Road Warrior" for a demo of a manned autogyro). We take it a bit further with a hybrid electic drive on the rotor head. This lets us do near-vertical take-off and landing. It's still in development, so all the units are under construction. A propellor would be attached to the engine. It is a 'pusher' aircraft: the propellor is at the back. The forward motion spins the rotor, which provides lift. Also not shown are the rotor blades. They are about 15 feet long, so the rotor circle ends up being about 30-40 feet.





















We have some very accurate measurement gear around the shop. That granite block weighs about 2000 lbs, and has a very high flat surface accuracy.




















We also make a drop-sonde, which are sometimes used to measure winds before a drop by throwing from the aircraft. It has a GPS and various other sensors and radios it's data back to our guidance units before they are thrown out. It looks a little cheap since it's intended to be disposable.









All of our gear is designed to fly autonomously, but one can also choose to take manual control if required. These are the controllers for the parachute system and the parachute UAV. The ground station for the gyro UAV is much more complicated, and is still under development.
















This is a packed parachute for a 10,000 lb cargo. On the floor is the drogue for that 10K chute, laid out full. The 10K chute would cover about 3000 square feet, or more than triple the floor space you see in the drogue shot.















Thanks again to Mark for setting the watch on the trip and coordinating the journey!


----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)

what a great post - thanks for sharing that


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Dang...now my job seems so boring...LOL.


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

This thread gets better all the time. I'm amazed at the different careers we have and yes, Sir Gilbert, some of our jobs seem a little mundane compared to others. Brilliant thread and fantastic pics!! Love that hound, looks so smart.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Great post and very interesting . DW 

sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## coldCellar (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh he's a smart dog all right! Two of the smartest breeds mixed together. I swear sometimes he can understand complete sentences. But it comes with a price: he needs a log of exercise and mental stimulation or he can go a bit bananas during the evening! He's still a puppy, so we're hoping he settles down a bit as the years go by.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

What cool pics John (coldCellar) this watch has seen some very interesting stuff on its travels..... And still many more places to visit.... By July its been travelling 3 years... and i'm happy to keep it going all the time we have WUS members interested in hosting it 

I've decided at the end of it (Whenever that may be) to sell the watch (hopefully through the WUS Sales Forum) and donate the proceeds to a kids charity, hopefully someone will appreciate it for where its been and done

Mark


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

I received this awesome timepiece today. Will past up some pictures and show it a good time for the next week or so.


----------



## svenstauber (Sep 18, 2012)

It arrived in beautiful Humid SC yesterday...she will be going on a few trips these next two months


----------



## svenstauber (Sep 18, 2012)

Went on a dinner cruise in the Charleston SC Harbor

The Ravenel Bridge
















On the Ashley River


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey Mark, what's happened to the tourist, not *&$!!?" missing in action I hope.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah where is the next stop?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Amazing. It's been a while since I've seen this thread. Mark's watch has been traveling the world for about three years. I also hope that it hasn't gone AWOL and that it'll one day return to its owner.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi All - just an update.... it has had a couple of stops since Sven (svenstauber) hosted. With my job working away a lot now i've been a bit slack chasing it up :-( sorry, i've just dropped a couple of PM's to see if we can get some pictures up from those stops, and try to ascertain who has it - i know it was posted on a little while back. I do have some recipients still lined up, SO hopefully it is still out there alive and well 

Mark


----------



## c140cessna (Jan 8, 2015)

9 December 2015 = arrived Grand Blanc, Michigan USA. It will be spending some time in Northern Michigan hunting Whitetail Deer and probably see some time in an automotive aluminum die casting foundry and a iron foundry.


----------



## c140cessna (Jan 8, 2015)

Northern Michigan - Awesome Lum. Waiting for first light of day in the hunting blind. Propane heater keeping the box blind nice and cozy. Our firearms season (rifle) was from 15 Nov to 30 Nov. Then Muzzleloader season 4 Dec -13 Dec in Northern MI --- and we still have another week of Muzzleloader in Southern MI. You use a watch a lot out hunting as their are time regulations for first and last shots of the day .....an iPhone is a pain to get out....and destroys your low light vision.


----------



## c140cessna (Jan 8, 2015)

Morning hunt about done.


----------



## c140cessna (Jan 8, 2015)

Morning beer --- the ubiquitous hydration liquid of deer camp....and it was in the blind from last night so...use what you have. And, if you're going to drink all day...you have to start in the morning.


----------



## c140cessna (Jan 8, 2015)

Evening Tree Stand


----------



## c140cessna (Jan 8, 2015)

About time to call it a day at camp....5 am comes early. Aunt Kay and Encle Ed stopped by and dropped off some soup.


----------



## c140cessna (Jan 8, 2015)

9 Lazy Boy recliners around the fire.


----------



## c140cessna (Jan 8, 2015)

12 beds in the bunkhouse ....10 rough men living on beer and meat for a week....all snoring up a storm....and starting to smell pretty manly. Some of us just sleep in the recliner chairs.


----------



## c140cessna (Jan 8, 2015)

Our 12 year old took his first buck! A 7 point (should have been an 8 except for the broken brow tine) He used my Savage 10ML II muzzleloader. 2-7X Bushnell Legend. 75 yard shot, double lungs and heart, 250 grain JHP at 2400 FPS.


----------



## c140cessna (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice sized first buck for our son. He took a doe last year with his 20 ga. shotgun.....so pretty excited to harvest a buck! Put 55 lbs (25 Kg) of venison in the freezer.


----------



## c140cessna (Jan 8, 2015)

Elevated box blind - back in October during bow season.


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

I had the Seiko for a couple of weeks. I took it on a tour of my work place, the Pennsylvania Capitol Building. I also strolled it through downtown Harrisburg, Pa. and walked along the Susquehanna River with it.

Here's some pics:


----------



## c140cessna (Jan 8, 2015)

The watch made a visit to our Aluminum Die Casting and Machining plant in Minneapolis, MN.
I've tried to down-size the pics to not make it such a long list to view. Basic description:
Raw Material Melt, Die Cast Press, Dies, Castings with feed gates and runners, Trim Die, Finished Castings, CNC Machining Centers, CNC Machine Fixtures.
We produce nealy100% automotive castings at our plants for large Tier 1 and OEM vehicle manufacturers.


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Its great that the watch is still on the move! Still following this thread after all these years.

Lawrence


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a feeling it's gone MIA?? Never got to next person, and last person to have it hasn't been on WUS since Feb?? Hope nothing has happened to the person :-( 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky74 (Apr 12, 2012)

Noooooooo !!!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I seriously hope it isn't MIA!!!!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Any news? ( he said hoping)

Billy Super Duper


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

There was another thread like this with a Steinhart Ocean Vintage Red that went missing.....post office says delivered but recipient says it wasn't delivered. 


Time to make the donuts...


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

No News sorry, last recipient hasnt been on WUS since 2nd Feb... Dont believe it got posted on...

I had actually bought a watch from him that was great, we got chatting thats how he got involved.... Hoping nothing happened to him health wise etc, thats more important than a watch

Mark



DJW GB said:


> Any news? ( he said hoping)
> 
> Billy Super Duper


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Good news everybody, the World Traveller has resurfaced.... Hopefully on its way to the next recipient in the next few days..... I make this four years now it's been away 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

That's fantastic news .  

I thought it had gone .

So pleased.

Billy Super Duper


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow, this is insane. I've had two kids since I first hosted the orange solar diver in Dallas, TX!! LOL. Glad to see this is still going and that the watch is still safely being transported all over the world!


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

IT'S NOT MIA! It has just arrived into my hot hands here in "Bella Italia!" I'm an American stationed in Naples, Italy with my family. We've been living here since Feb of 2014 - and we've got 9 months left to go.

My plans are to take it to see;

1. Vesuvius / Pompeii
2. Downtown Naples Waterfront / Castel Dell'Uovo
3. Rome / Colosseum / Trevi Fountain / Spanish Steps

and whatever else comes our way!

Lots of stories that this watch could tell,and WILL TELL once it completes its time with "Zio Michele (Uncle Mike)". LOL

"Ciao",

Michael "DocSLUGGO" Santana


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

Went up to my 3rd floor balcony to have a look around the neighborhood. Decided to take my first picture with it. Tough to see on today's hazy skyline, but in the background is the Tyrrhenian Sea. I live in a "suburb" of Naples called Lago Patria. Can't wait to have some adventures with this watch.

Ciao,


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Awesome to see it's back!!!!


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

Dropping my son off at Kindergarten (on base) and the weather is getting lousier by the day. Summer is in its dying gasps as Fall takes over. Walking back to my car and I saw Mount Vesuvius' silhouette off in the distance. Thought it'd make a nice shot. Might have some nice pics of Pozzuoli Bay & Lago D'Averno later today. Have a great day, WUS Community!


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry, no extra pics today. We have THUNDER and LIGHTNING all over my area - and we'll be cowering inside this evening. Prayers for the folks staring down Hurricane Matthew back in the U.S.A.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Be safe out there .

Billy Super Duper


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

UPDATE:

Some dear friends came in to visit us from the States. Yesterday I picked them up from Rome - but didn't have the time to hit up any sites while up there. I did, however take some pictures of the beautiful mountains between Naples and Rome. (I pulled over on the side of the road to take them) The region (like a state in the U.S.) of Lazio has some really nice mountain ranges and forrests.

Pic 01: A mountain near the town of Frosinone in Lazio.









Pic 02: Near the village of Cassino there is a monastery on the top of a hill that was a highly-contested position for artillery during WWII. It can be seen from this picture. Here is the link to Wikipedia's page that contains a TON of cool info about that site. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monte_Cassino









The pictures to follow were of our day trip (today) to the nearby (to Naples) town of Sorrento. Sorrento begins the "Amalfi Coast", one of the most beautiful parts of Southern Italy.

Pic 03: We pulled over to get a shot of the cruise ship anchored out of Sorrento Bay. It's been raining like crazy here the past few days, but the Good Lord saw fit to give us a brief bit of sunshine - so we took advantage.









Pic 04: A shot of the cliff side and in the distance you can see a bit of Naples peeking out.









Pic 05: The sedimentary rock cliffs behind me.









Pic 06: Various nation's flags positioned in the piazza of Sorrento. (A nod to the countries that most of the tourists come from - my guess)









Pic 07: The Seiko Solar in focus, with the piazza behind it. Looks like it's time to find some place for lunch.









Pic 08: Sorrento Bay from the piazza.









Pic 09: Found a nice little restaurant down the alley from the main square. Love the architecture here.









Pic 10: WUS'ers, I give you - "The Catch of the Day". LOL









Pic 11: I decided on Linguine ai Frutti di Mare, and a nice cold Nastro Azzuro beer to wash it down. DELIZIOSO!









Pic 12: A shot of the back dining area, all set up for the dinner rush that will come this evening. I LOVE THESE MOM & POP RESTAURANTS! Note: the vino in the background. Good stuff.









I hope that you enjoyed today's pics, and once again - it's an HONOR to host this watch on its WORLD TOUR! Ciao, WUS'ers!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Lovely pictures doc , reminds me of when I went to Sorrento , such a beautiful place (and country) .It's great to see the solar still going on its travels ,and thanks for the update. 

Billy Super Duper


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

The following day, we went to Amalfi. Here's the pics:

































































Having a great time showing this Seiko Solar around "Bella Italia". Stay tuned for more soon!

"Ciao!"


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

Merry Christmas/Happy Hanukkah/Happy Kwanzaa (or Festivus, LOL) to EVERYONE. Going to the snow after Christmas and hope to have some nice mountain shots with the Seiko Solar. Peace and love to you and your families. "Buon Natale da Italia"

- Mike S. (DocSLUGGO)


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

And the same to you and the solar .Looking forward to the snowy pics. Also best regards to mark and family.

Billy Super Duper


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi everyone following the travels of my watch, have a great Christmas and New Year.... it's having its 5th Christmas away  still looking for people who might like to host, just drop me a PM, Mark


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

Happy New Year to everyone! Well, this weekend my family and I made a trip to let the kids get crazy in the snow at a nearby resort called Lo Sciatore. It's located in the town of San Massimo, in the area of Campitello Matese. It's about 2.5 hrs drive up from where we live in Naples. The kids, "Mrs. Doc" and I had a great time (despite me almost busting my arse on the sled - LOL)

Here are the pics:








1. The view from our window waking up. Definitely Italy, note the impromptu kids' soccer pitch - snowed over.








02. Breakfast table view. Man, I love me some snow. (As long as I don't have to dig my car out of it)








03. Getting ready to hit the slopes. (Bunny, that is.)








04. Mount Miletto. (Not that much snow, so they had the machines working overtime to coat the runs.)








05. Time for a little nature walk to see other areas near the hotel.








06. Nice shot of the valley below.








07. Several other hotels operate in this area. (The orange one is apparently for sale, if you've got the Euros.)








08. Beautiful church near Castel Petroso, on our way home.








09. Better shot of the church, sans Seiko Solar.

I'm having the BEST TIME taking this watch on our family's adventures. My mom and baby sis (she'll be 36 this year, always "baby sis" to me) will be out here for a visit from 13 - 27 January. That'll cover Rome, and some of the other attractions nearby that haven't already been covered so far. Following their visit, I'll be ready to send this Seiko on her way to the next destination. If you're seeing these posts/thread and are even CONSIDERING hosting this watch...DO IT. It's been so much fun. Thanks for the opportunity. See you in a while!

- Mike S. aka DocSLUGGO


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

Today I took the Seiko Solar to the beautiful, mysterious and tragic ruins of Pompeii.

























































































































Prepare for more great pics this week, as the Seiko Solar wraps up its stop in Naples, Italy. This has been so much fun to do.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow what great pics


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks! I love this site, SO MUCH HISTORY.



Mhutchuk said:


> Wow what great pics
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello Seiko Solar Traveler Watchers,

Well, the watch's time in Italy here with me is done. :-( It's been sent off to its new host in the U.S. - getting ready for its next adventure. For it's last outing with me, we visited "The Eternal City" of Rome.

01. Papal Offices within Vatican City.








02. Every so often, one of these pretty ladies shows up. "BELLA!"








03. Left side of Piazza di San Pietro (Vatican City)








04. Much smaller crowds at the Vatican in January. You couldn't move through here in Summer.








05. The right side with a beautiful fountain. (wasn't running with water today)








06. More of the piazza's statues / columns.








07. Altar of the Fatherland (Memorial to Rome's / Italy's war dead over history) 








08. Santa Maria di Loreto (church next to the Altar)








09. A fountain near the section of Rome called "Trevi".








10. Basilica of Santa Maria Maggiore








11. What would my postings be without the "food pr0n". My favorite appetizer; Insalate de Caprese (Tomatoes, Mozzarella di Buffala, Basil, Olive Oil, Salt and Pepper.)








12. "IL COLOSSEO" (I got these pics in the pre-dawn hours, right after dropping my Mom and Sis off at the airport - on my way back to Naples)
























As I complete this post, I'd like to say a sincere "Grazie" for the opportunity to host this watch. All the best to Mhutchuk and all the future hosts of this watch. May you all wear this watch in good health.

We're moving back to San Diego, CA in June of this year. Italy and Europe have been such a great experience for my family. This watch has helped me make some great memories and will be fun to follow this thread.

Ciao,

Mike S.
DocSLUGGO


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Fantastic pictures as usual Mike  . It was nice to see all the familiar places I like in Italy, a wonderful place and friendly people.. Good luck to the solar on his continuing journey.

Billy Super Duper


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

mine says hi 😃 finally bagged a used one









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Mhutchkuk:
Locomotive Engr huh?
I'm a retired engr (UP RR) 
Worked freight for 40 years. GP38. SD40 you name it I operated it.
Hence the tag: X Trandriver Art

BTW I own a SNE 109


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

arogle1stus said:


> Mhutchkuk:
> Locomotive Engr huh?
> I'm a retired engr (UP RR)
> Worked freight for 40 years. GP38. SD40 you name it I operated it.
> ...


Yes loco engineer... I started my career in UK, now live in Geraldton WA and drive iron ore trains for Fortescue Metals... 250 wagons, 2.9km long

Since the Watch started travelling we have obtained Permanent Residency in Australia, and shortly we will become Australian Citizens. When the watch left me I was A Pom.... when it finally gets home I'll be an Aussie Lol

I was 46 when the Watch left home... I'm now 50 and finally achieved my Grail also in my watch journey... wife let me buy it for my 50th birthday 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

So, what's the grail? We are waiting for pics! 



Mhutchuk said:


> I'm now 50 and finally achieved my Grail also in my watch journey... wife let me buy it for my 50th birthday


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Fantasio said:


> So, what's the grail? We are waiting for pics!
> 
> My wife allowed me to buy this.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Pics from the watches trip from Arlington, MA to Barcelona, Girona and San Sebastián in Spain


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking for a next recipient for the World Traveller, please drop me a PM if you'd be interested in hosting and posting some pictures of its stay

Thanks

Mark


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Glad this fabulous trip is still going!


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

That's near Etxebarri in the Spanish mountains





































San Sebastián behind the watch here.










Barcelona with the largest yacht in the world by volume behind the watch! This thing was insane. Look it up, it's called the dinbar.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Great photos foxman.

Billy Super Duper


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Docsluggo:
If I'm not mistaken, that's a Seiko SNE 109. I have the SNE 107. Love it.
Whatta great place to travel. But not when volcano erupted back n tha day.
I've become a Seiko Solar full one fan. SNE and SCC series my faves. Along
with the Citizen EcoDrives in my collection. 28 watches all told.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Seiko Solar Diver's Watch

They're shockingly cheap atm, £100, $130


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL PHOTOS! QUE BONITA, ESPANA! I'm almost done with my Italian / European adventure. My family and I move back to San Diego, CA in EARLY JUNE!

All the best, 

Mike S.
DocSLUGGO


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

On its way to TX now...


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

For anyone still keeping track of this journey. The traveling Seiko arrived in Rockwall, TX today. I'll get some pics up when I have the chance to get out and take some. A big CHEERS to all who have participated. I was just sharing with my 9yr old daughter how cool it is that this watch has been traveling the world for 5 years and no one has kept it. A good lesson on how wonderful people can be!


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

5 years haha I never had a clue if would keep going this long, thanks to all who have participated so far... and goes to show how good a Seiko Solar can be... no issues with charge, I bet it's still as accurate as the day it was made too... people knock Quartz but something like this world tour just shows how practical Quartz with solar technology can actually be


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Gday Mark, just wondering has the "Happy Wanderer" had any kind of servicing or battery changes along the way?


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

ANZAC56 said:


> Gday Mark, just wondering has the "Happy Wanderer" had any kind of servicing or battery changes along the way?


Nope.... absolutely the same as the day it was bought... over 6 years old now, god knows how many miles, what it's covered been subjected too... etc etc

I have a Citizen Eco drive diver as my beater, pretty much bomb proof technology this Solar Quartz.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, I have finally gotten around to posting some pictures of the World Traveler. I have to say, I very much enjoyed having it. The only watches I wear are G Shocks (I'm one of those nuts who has well over 100 of them) but I have always wanted to try out a Seiko. Great little watch, although I never could figure out how to properly set the day/date...I would think I had done it correctly and it would be wrong the next day! Anyway...on to some pics.

Arrival...so excited to see it carefully packed in this case


Our resident Bear was eyeing it hard...it matches his jersey!


While in Dallas, the traveler got to spend a few days at work with me. I work for a company called Istation, which provides reading intervention to early/struggling readers


My favorite character of ours is appropriately named "Justin Time."


Up on the 18th floor and early enough to watch the sun make it's appearance over the horizon!




If you've ever watched the old show "Dallas" from the late 70's early 80's, you likely saw my office building in the intro. I'm in one of the two "gold" towers that overlooks the North Central Expressway


The first trip I took the Seiko on was down south to Lake Conroe and Houston.




Perfect attire to watch my favorite baseball team!!




And even managed to catch another beautiful sunrise over the lake with my favorite morning companion, Bexar.


The next trip I took the Seiko on was to my sister's ranch. Always nice spending time away from the city under the big Texas sky!




At the ranch, spent some time playing cornhole...


Chased a wild "Texas Dog..."


And of course, cooked up some incredible Ribeyes and tablitas!!


From the ranch in Stephenville, TX, we headed about an hour down the road to my cousin's lake house on Possum Kingdom Lake. 


And spent a little time tossing the kids around on the tube.


And after our travels, finally back home to my favorite spot...the country club across the street from my house has a large patio that offers up some beautiful sunset views!!




I hope you all enjoyed. The next stop for the traveler should be right down the road to Houston. I first want to make sure that the next recipient is ready to receive the watch. The city of Houston was recently impacted by a very large storm and suffered flooding of epic proportions.

Cheers, all, and I'm so glad I was able to be a part of this!!


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

Arogle1stus,

Sorry for the LAAAAAAATE response. Was going over the thread again - and saw this comment. Yes, it is a SNE109. I still have yet to pick one up to own, but plan to. I had NOTHING but fond memories of hosting this watch - and LOVE to see where it goes next.

- Mike S.
DocSLUGGO


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Is there any count of how many people bought one of these watches after hosting it? That would be a pretty interesting statistic  .


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WUSers:
Need to amend my comments regarding solar powered watches, to wit, the Seiko SNE and SCC series.
Just ordered Citizen's CA0467 "Primo" watch with EcoDrive. If it's half as good as my Ecodrive EcoZilla
I'll be satisfied. Expected arrival 21 Sept 17.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeez, this watch has a great life! Great to see it's still going. Mark, I think you probably will have to organise a re-Union trip. Is it destined to return to Australia at any time? I would be glad to host it again.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

No it's still travelling, recently arrived in Texas again  although I have no one else lined up currently :-(

Five years it's been travelling now 



ANZAC56 said:


> Jeez, this watch has a great life! Great to see it's still going. Mark, I think you probably will have to organise a re-Union trip. Is it destined to return to Australia at any time? I would be glad to host it again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

This is amazing, some real spirit from enthusiasts around the world who barely know eachother

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Is it still traveling?


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Foxman2k said:


> Is it still traveling?


It's still out there, reminded me to touch base with the current holder 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm trying to find my photos but I'm having some difficulty. Here it is working with me for Harvey Relief at University of Houston Law Center!


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Is anyone interested in hosting this as I’m looking for a few more recipients and it’s ready to make its next move (currently in the USA)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

Look what just came to my desk!









While its current location is technically in Newtown Pennsylvania where I work (Northeast of Philadelphia), it'll be coming back with me to "central" New Jersey tonight where I hope to show it a good time, and share some pictures with the community here along the way.

Very excited to be the next in line to host this truly awesome little watch that's been traveling and going strong for so many years now. The first order of business is to upgrade the spring-bars as the ones that came with the watch appear to have maybe seen a little wear. I just so happened to have a few of these beefier, shoulderless spring bars laying around the office that are just what this drilled-lug Seiko needs. Not quite as thick as the Seiko thick spring bars, but extremely well built nonetheless. They're these guys from twent(o): 5 x 20mm x 2.0mm x 2.8mm EXTENSION, SHOULDERLESS SPRINGBARS 316L S/S 1.2mm ENDS, and they fit the drilled Seiko lug holes like a glove - no movement whatsoever to be enlarging anything over time.









Glamour shot - at my desk. Yes working in an advertising agency is pretty much what you'd expect. :-d









Did I mention I'm a huge fan of these solar watches with the V158 movement? Here it is with my current daily-driver, it's brother - a modded SNE107, and it'll meet up with another brother later tonight - my SNE245!









That's it for now... time for it to head to its "home" for a little bit in NJ - where a Nato and more fun awaits! ;-)


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice to see it at a different location again , and looking forward to more pics.

Billy super duper


----------



## date417 (Nov 15, 2017)

Cheers to the arrival of your new baby.


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

date417 said:


> Cheers to the arrival of your new baby.


A _temporary_ baby! Hopefully there are still those out there that want to keep this thread and watch moving - I think this watch still needs to have its next home lined up after me!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Damn! I remember seeing this thread years ago. And I was proud to show the watch around NYC for a while. 

I'm thrilled to see that this watch is still making rounds around the world!


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

One last shot for the night - a group shot. I think this is the full family set of these SNE divers right? Turtle thrown in for reference!

From left to right: SRP777, SNE107, SNE109, and SNE245








SNE107 obviously has had the Murphy mod done with SKX007 insert but still with stock hardlex crystal, and the SNE245 has a single-domed w/blue AR sapphire Monster crystal installed.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Bassline said:


> A _temporary_ baby! Hopefully there are still those out there that want to keep this thread and watch moving - I think this watch still needs to have its next home lined up after me!


It does... anyone interested in hosting please drop me a PM thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

How easy was it to install the se3060 bezel / remove the old one? I'm considering one for my watch.



Bassline said:


> One last shot for the night - a group shot. I think this is the full family set of these SNE divers right? Turtle thrown in for reference!
> 
> From left to right: SRP777, SNE107, SNE109, and SNE245
> View attachment 13034359
> ...


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> How easy was it to install the se3060 bezel / remove the old one? I'm considering one for my watch.


se30*5*0, right?

You'd have to ask Duarte at Northeast Watch Works, though my understanding is that the bezels on those models are particularly tough to remove.

I've built watches/cased movements before, and am no stranger to assembling things or modding, but anymore it isn't worth the effort or the risk for me to try and do it myself when I have such a great resource in NEWW available to me.

As for your considering of the mod, I'd recommend it if you're more a fan of the traditional bezel styling than the more modern scalloped stock version. The finishing on the se3050 very much exceeded my expectations - from the shots on his site, it can seem a little rough, but in-person it is beautifully finished and matches with the watch extremely well.

One final note, and this applies to all of those SNE divers including the SNE109 (yay, getting back on topic!) - I have a single-domed sapphire crystal installed on my SNE245, and it's very nice, but after being able to compare it head-to-head with my stock SNE107, I actually prefer the flat Hardlex. It works extremely well - and it's further magnified with the bezel mod, as it has a very consistent flush/flat top that pulls everything together beautifully.

Here's to the warmth and clarity of Seiko's Hardlex crystals!


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

Alright, so this little SNE109 has been tagging along with me throughout the day. My first shots might not have beautiful landscapes and classic architecture, but the watch made good company through a long night in a Princeton studio.  More to come!


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

Checking in! Today this famous little watch accompanied me to the Knecht Cup Regatta!

My apologies now, and moving forward for the quality of my pictures - I'm no photographer. I post these pictures more as a means more of just giving an update as to what the watch has been up to while in my possession! ;-)


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

OP here, I just checked the first post in the thread, hard to believe my little solar diver has been travelling for almost six years now....

It's seen some wonderful sites and met some great hosts... let's see if we can keep this going....

Testament to Seiko Solar technology too, no services, nothing, just a couple of new spring bars on its latest stop 

All the best

Mark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Love this thread! Can’t wait to see what adventures will be next for this watch b-)


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

Quick update: I had some unexpected travel earlier this week that took me over to Pittsburgh. Being born and raised on the North Side, I figured it was only appropriate to give it a quick tour of some of my old stomping grounds.

It kept me company during a quick run in Riverview park up on the aptly named Observatory Hill - here it is in front of the Allegheny Observatory that has a pretty cool history - especially in regards to railroads and timekeeping:
















It also spent some time with me up on Troy Hill, that has some pretty good views. Growing up, you could always smell what the Heinz factory was cooking up on any given day. I'm not sure if the plant is used for much anymore, though I think it was still producing those little ketchup packets until not too long ago.









And of course the obligatory shot of the city ;-):


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

While not a super cheery sunny day, local weather was perfect for a nice, long, introspective longboarding session, which is appropriate as it seems like my time with this watch is drawing to a close. Very happy that it's found a next home, and super excited to see pictures of where it goes after me! 

Some last shots from today's ride:


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

A couple more shots as I made a few detours this afternoon that turned out to be pretty beautiful.

First up is the Grounds for Sculpture, of which I'm a member. If anyone ever gets a chance to visit central Jersey, I highly recommend grabbing a drink at Rat's and spending a day exploring the grounds.

































Next up, I needed to stop over to Ewing and took a quick detour through the Betor Veterans Memorial Park (that incidentally is right next to River Horse brewing for you beer lovers).

Navy A4 Skyhawk that flew from the USS Saratoga aircraft carrier during the Korean War:








M60A1:
















And one last obvious shot from the day for good measure!


----------



## kbak67 (Dec 6, 2016)

Being a slightly new member here, this has been a fun thread to spend a bit the last few days reading through it...very fun read! keep up the travels!!


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

Had a gig yesterday in Philly at a little dockside venue that usually has some spectacular views of the Ben Franklin bridge - especially at night. Weather wasn't quite as cooperative as you'd want for a show of this type (or for photos) but I made the most of it.

Once I get into show-mode taking pictures of my watch is pretty much the last thing on my mind, but if I find any taken by others on social media that show the watch I'll be sure to post. Until then, a few shots with the watch from the docks:

You can just make out some of the Philadelphia skyline in this one:








Turning around, you get the view across the Delaware of NJ and Camden.








Better view across the Delaware:








And with that, I have the address of this amazing watch's next destination in hand, and will be shipping it out within the next few days if not tomorrow. Very excited to see where else this watch goes!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Great pictures bassline from parts of the world I probably won't see. Thanks for sharing.

Billy super duper


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

All boxed up and ready for a flight! Farewell; off to your new home!


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

The World Traveler made it to the Netherlands for the 2nd time. This time it's going to.. Amsterdam!

















And now on one of my nato straps, charging in the sun:


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

Bozzy said:


> The World Traveler made it to the Netherlands for the 2nd time. This time it's going to.. Amsterdam!


Holy moly that was a quick transit time! Awesome! Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Took the The World Traveler with me to the office last week  I work as an IT team leader and currently work for FOX (Sports).

















More pictures coming up from it's trip around Amsterdam in next few days!


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Windmills are characteristic of the Dutch landscape, there are over a thousand windmills throughout the Netherlands. The Dutch have become very innovative when it comes to keeping out the water. They have built *****, fortifications and last but not least wind and watermills to create new land. Today windmills are a symbol of the Dutch struggle with water.

This one is the "Riekermolen" and was built in 1636. It is located near the Amstel river.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

This is the Johan Cruijff ArenA, the largest stadium in Holland. Originally it was called "Amsterdam ArenA", but was renamed in 2018 to "Johan Cruijff Arena" - in memory of the legendary Dutch footballer Johan Cruyff. The stadium is the home of the football club AFC Ajax.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Amsterdam Centraal the most visited national heritage site of the Netherlands. It's also the second-busiest railway station in the country (used by 162,000 passengers a day). Amsterdam CS first opened in 1889.

















Dutch cheese is one of our country's most important exports. The Amsterdams Kaashuis is located in the Haringpakkerssteeg (where herring was traded in the 16th century). Their shop staff will welcome you in traditional Dutch costumes for a cheese-making demonstration.









"Nieuwendijk" is part of the Amsterdam main shopping street and connects to the Dam square.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Dam Square lies in the historical center of Amsterdam. Its notable buildings (The Royal Palace, Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum, The National Monument) make it one of the most well-known and important locations in the city and the Netherlands. On 4 May every year, the Dutch celebrate National Memorial Day at the Dam Square to memorialize the victims of World War II.









"The Royal Palace of Amsterdam" is situated on Dam Square in the center of Amsterdam. The palace first opened in 1655, during the Dutch Golden Age. It was originally built as a City Hall and later became the royal palace of King Louis Napoleon and of the Dutch Royal House.









The Singel is a canal in Amsterdam which encircled the city in the Middle Ages. It served as a moat around the city until 1585, when Amsterdam expanded beyond the Singel. The Singel is lined by many beautiful, richly decorated canal houses built during the Dutch Golden Age.









Amsterdam's famous flower market "Bloemenmarkt" is located along the Singel. The market stalls are actually boats floating in the canal.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Nick (Bozzy) great shots of its stay...

Mark


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

I stumbled on this thread recently and am fascinated. I can't believe how far this watch has travelled over several years. By now, does she need new case back and crown gaskets? And, what a testament to Seiko's solar battery that she has been running for this long!


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

I did see way back in the thread new spring bars were added. Makes good sense given all the strap/bracelet changes over the years.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Droyal said:


> I stumbled on this thread recently and am fascinated. I can't believe how far this watch has travelled over several years. By now, does she need new case back and crown gaskets? And, what a testament to Seiko's solar battery that she has been running for this long!


Hi

No idea on the case back and crown baskets... Watch was a couple of years old before I sent it on it's way in 2012...

This thread is absolute proof of the no maintenance just grab and go ultra reliability of Seiko Solar technology and the pretty much bombproof nature of the watch itself....

And goes to show what great value for money a watch like this actually is

On another note, she's off to Italy next.... after that anyone wanting to host please drop me a PM, lets try to keep her going 

Thanks

mark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

Mhutchuk said:


> Hi
> 
> No idea on the case back and crown baskets... Watch was a couple of years old before I sent it on it's way in 2012...
> 
> ...


That's really one of the major benefits of these solars, in theory the battery should last an incredible amount of time before it shows any sign of degradation - like at least a decade. So it doesn't need nearly as much maintenance from being opened and closed more regularly - and that goes especially for the crown. Less dirt and debris also has a chance to get in. As for internal wear, I believe the movement has one jewel, but being as efficient as they are, they run with a very low amount of friction given their design even compared to regular quartz watches IIRC... I'd expect the internals to last for decades longer before they need service, though we'll have to wait that long to see. 

For these, I'd still say they should be tested once every few years if one plans on taking them in water, but as long as it passes, I'd say no maintenance required. If the battery ever does start to fail decades later, you can just swap in a new one - they're extremely common, and the same type used in the Citizen EcoDrives.

I'm wearing my SNE107 as I type this. I just had a fresh battery put in it after I purchased it earlier in the year - I expect it to last at least 20 years before I have to do anything additional to it.


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

All hail Seiko Solars!


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

The World Traveler's home away from home, Seiko Boutique Amsterdam


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

We're having a heatwave in Holland this week, and the "National Hot Weather Plan" is on. Plenty of sun for the Solar Diver ;-)

Here's a nice view over "the IJ", which is known for being Amsterdam's waterfront. The IJ is connected to the North Sea to the west and the IJmeer to the east.

You can see Amsterdam Centraal Station from the water this time.

















In the background you can spot some typical Amsterdam "Canal Cruise" boats.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Had some spare time today, so here's an update of the list:


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Yesterday I took the World Traveler to the Marina-area of Volendam, a small fishing village 20 km north of Amsterdam.

Every day thousands of people from all over the world visit Volendam. It's well known for its old fishing boats, traditional clothing and wooden shoes still worn by some residents.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Man my watch is having fun in Holland  can't believe its been travelling the world now for 6 years !!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Great thread and great pictures. Well done, everyone!


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just got back on WUS after a bit of time away, and was surprised to see the World Tour still going. Has to be a record !


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

ANZAC56 said:


> Just got back on WUS after a bit of time away, and was surprised to see the World Tour still going. Has to be a record !


Isn't this great?! I hosted it for a visit in Naples / Rome, Italy for a while. This thing as really travelled!


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Michael, something that impresses me is how everybody has taken such great care of the traveller and hosted it as their own. Well done everybody.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

It is time for the World Traveler to go to it's next stop: *ITALY*!

I've had great times and good memories with the World Traveler.

Can't wait to see what adventures await for the Solar Diver!

Thanks!


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey, I live in San Diego (back home now) - it may wanna come to sunny California to catch a few waves in the Summer...just sayin' LOL


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Bozzy (Nick), and DocSluggo (Michael) pretty sure that can be put on the schedule ;-)

This thing has been travelling six years now !!!

All the best

Mark (OP)


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Dropped the World Traveler off at the post office last friday.

The "original" box started to show some wear, but I didn't want to separate them so added some extra protection |>


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

The World traveler is arrived safe and sound in Tuscany.
I'm hoping to get out visiting my places soon, but we're expecting bad weather this weekend and next week.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Good to see it arrived save in Italy! Enjoy your time with the World Traveler |>

Added you to the loooong list:









As you can see the information is not 100% complete, but it was all the info I could find inside this thread.

If anyone has some info please send me a PM and I'll update the list.


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

At work in an olive mill
We are almost at the end of the work period, olive harvest has been a bit low in quantity.


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Sunday was overcast and dull, with a steady wind and rain

a few pics from the "Fettunta Rally"
named after the Fettunta, a traditional tuscan dish simply made with a slice of saltless tuscan bread, toasted and seasoned with garlic and salt (optional) and a good soak of freshly made olive oil and nothing more.
Not to be confused with "bruschetta", from the roman cuisine.


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

wrong direction!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Great pictures messy

Billy super duper


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Montepulciano (Siena)
We arrived when the sun was setting
it's a very charming small town, apart from the omnipresent Christmas market
Probably you know about it for the wine Nobile di Montepulciano


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Some more, but not too much
it was too cold and windy for my standards...


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Great pictures! |>


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

I wish you all an happy start of 2019

Some pics from the chapel of St. Michael Archangel also known the dome of San Donnino, 1:8 replica of the dome of Brunelleschi in Florence built at the end of XVI sec.
This spring will host a recreation of "Foucault pendulum" experiment, that demonstrates the Earth rotation

Plus a couple of pics from the surroundings, Petrognano can be seen. In XII sec. here existed the City of Semifonte, destroyed by Florence. If you like you can start to learn more here https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semifonte


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

A few more pics from the beautiful church of Sant'Appiano, but the interior was too dark sorry.
Here rests Gherarduccio de' Gherardini, supposedly an ancestor of the 35th President of the USA John Fitzgerald Kennedy.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Beautiful! |>


----------



## drx86 (Apr 20, 2012)

Lost track of this forum for 5-6 years. How awesome to see that this diver is still going places after all that time.


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Sorry for the wait, quick pics from yesterday on a business trip

Appennines









Take care,
A.


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Yesterday with my lady we went for a little tour in the Siena countryside

Was windy but the weather in this period here is very beautiful

Chiusdino









by the Merse river









Montesiepi, where San Galgano planted his sword in the rock


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

The interior of Montesiepi









the dome


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Nearby, the beautyful Abbey of San Galgano


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

The cloister of San Lucchese (Poggibonsi)


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Fantastic pictures again messy 

Billy super duper


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## teo_cr (Sep 6, 2017)

that is so cool!


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

God there are some beautiful parts of the world. Recently went to China, and I think the world traveller would have loved it. I'll plan better next time and see if the traveller can come. She's still looking quite radiant in spite of the kilometres travelled.


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

I apologize for the long hiatus,

San Gimignano


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Abandoned Villa and Fattoria


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

surroundings


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

sky, closed gates and a wheel


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

final random shots


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

The Seiko traveler will be heading to its next stop soon.
Tomorrow I'll post a final wrist shot, and pack it in his traveling suit.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Lovely pictures messy of a beautiful country , thanks for sharing the solars time there. 

Billy super duper


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Great pictures! Can’t wait to see what comes next!


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Thank you!
The solar is on its way,
last wrist shot and a blue wave vent that I added to the package. I like blue and orange.
Take care,
A


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello!

Package arrived in sunny south London.
Went for a day trip to Hastings, Easter Friday..

Son wore the watch for the pic 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Trip to Darrick wood in Kent..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Around the forest..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

More..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

A trip to see my beloved Crystal Palace take on Everton. Daughter wore the watch today..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

More









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Super pics at the Premier League.... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Mhutchuk said:


> Super pics at the Premier League....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cheers, can't work out how much time and money I've spent following Palace around the country 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

A quick cheeky trip to the Canary Islands.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Early morning walk.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Great pics! |>

Which island(s) did you visit?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bozzy said:


> Great pics! |>
> 
> Which island(s) did you visit?


Thanks. It's Lanzarote 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well it's got to be a record now! 7 years on the move and how many K's. When will you be hooking up with the traveller Mark?


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Knight rider where is home for you?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Foxman2k said:


> Knight rider where is home for you?


London . I should really take some pics of big Ben etc. Will do soon...

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

ANZAC56 said:


> Well it's got to be a record now! 7 years on the move and how many K's. When will you be hooking up with the traveller Mark?


Wow yes 7 years it's been going now, I forgot it was 2012 I sent it on it's way !!

I'm more than happy to keep it going, so if anyone reading this would like to host it please drop me a PM and I can line you up

Thanks all

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Mhutchuk said:


> Wow yes 7 years it's been going now, I forgot it was 2012 I sent it on it's way !!
> 
> I'm more than happy to keep it going, so if anyone reading this would like to host it please drop me a PM and I can line you up
> 
> ...


Maybe DocSLUGGO still wants another go? (see post #429) ;-)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

jovani said:


>


?

Billy super duper


----------



## Tacocat (Jul 2, 2012)

SNE107 with Murphy coin edge bezel and aftermarket insert at EPCOT


----------



## Fastandold (May 12, 2019)

Got this out of it's box earlier after about 3 months. Still ticking and accurate to about a second. Cheapo perlon strap is pretty naff but it is summer here in Rome, city of more black steel Rolex Submariners than pasta forks so who cares.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Guys can we please keep this thread about the WORLD TOUR only :-!


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Where is the traveller off to next? I'd like to sponsor it again now I'm on the other side of the country. A shift in a Komatsu 240 tonne dump truck and some time in a dragline. Just the ticket. Might see if we can it back to Mark and start it all again.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

ANZAC56 said:


> Where is the traveller off to next? I'd like to sponsor it again now I'm on the other side of the country. A shift in a Komatsu 240 tonne dump truck and some time in a dragline. Just the ticket. Might see if we can it back to Mark and start it all again.


Hi Brian

It's off to the US again next after London, happy to add you onto the list again 

Somewhat different to Christmas Island  when you last had it in 2013 !!

All the best

Mark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine80 (Jan 17, 2019)

I like that Tuna.


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes mate, love to do it again. Let's see how it goes. We are in N.Z. For a couple of weeks and the World traveller would have loved it here.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Fancied a cheeky trip to the Netherlands..
First stop Zandvoort race track









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Then onto the beach..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

On my way to the Tottenham v palace premier league football game..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Great fire of London monument









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tower bridge and hms Belfast









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

The shard









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Cool, you took it to Holland again  |> Did you know the F1 comes to that racetrack next season?

And love the pictures you took in London as well!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bozzy said:


> Cool, you took it to Holland again  |> Did you know the F1 comes to that racetrack next season?
> 
> And love the pictures you took in London as well!


Thanks. Have more pics to go post but Tapatalk want to charge me for it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Great shots Knightrider. Man that watch visits some great places and has some adventures. Cheers.


----------



## Cherna79 (Aug 18, 2018)

jovani said:


>


This is my next seiko purchase for sure! I tried it a few weeks back and even though its big it really fits very well...beautiful!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

ANZAC56 said:


> Great shots Knightrider. Man that watch visits some great places and has some adventures. Cheers.


Thanks, will try to post more if Tapatalk lets me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

A trip to mount Teide in the Canary Islands..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Any updates this holiday season?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Droyal said:


> Any updates this holiday season?


It'll be going onto it's next destination soon. 
It may see Southampton and Norwich before that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Day trip to Southampton, following my beloved Crystal Palace. First stop, the docks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

After chilling out at the docks in the freezing cold, we ventured to St Mary's stadium.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll chime in...I'll be going down to Fiji (home of Fiji Water!!) in August this year. Would love to give this solar diver a taste of Island life and some Pacific water snorkeling!!!


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Any updates on the World Traveler?  |>


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Was forwarded from London a while ago onto the next adventure..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Was forwarded from London a while ago onto the next adventure..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll follow up and see if it arrived 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The watch arrived in Virginia in time for our first snowfall of the year, but the snow was gone before I could grab any action shots.

Instead, the first photo from this leg will be of me isolated in my office. Since the courts are only open for essential/emergency hearings, I spend a lot of time staring at these four walls, waiting to spring into action should the need arise!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good to see it has surfaced and is still on the move. Looks in fantastic shape too. Onwards the World traveller!!


----------



## cms1974 (Mar 22, 2014)

Such a great thread/concept.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

COVID has continued to limit my ability to introduce the watch to some of the wonderful vistas Virginia has to offer. Since my time with the watch is drawing to a close, I wanted to ensure that it got to experience a thoroughly American activity: a day of shooting.

[Firearms kept out of focus so as not to violate forum rules]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inner_romeo (Jul 19, 2009)

That's a loooooooong trip from Australia to Nova Scotia.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Any updates? Did it survive the pandamic so far?


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Last i heard it was still in Virginia USA with Kulprit


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Awesome that this is still going!

Have you calculated miles travelled, hosts visited, countries explored?



Mhutchuk said:


> Last i heard it was still in Virginia USA with Kulprit


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Took her out for a swim last weekend. Forgive the poor quality of the underwater shot: it's hard to focus a phone camera underwater!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

That last shot is very cool


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

The world traveler arrived in southeastern, lower Michigan (US) today. The orange face matches the fall colors around here. In the upcoming weeks, I plan to take it mountain biking, hiking and to northern Michigan for some skiing. When I do, I'll update the thread with pictures.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Lovely  Nice to see it's arrived safe and continuing it's long journey.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

A couple of pics from the trail.


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

Using it as my Patrol watch. Alpine Valley Ski Area, White Lake Michigan, US


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

The world may be going a little nuts (ok, a LOT nuts)...but, this little watch just keeps on rolling along its travels. Awesome!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Great pics of a fantastic watch. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

DocSLUGGO said:


> The world may be going a little nuts (ok, a LOT nuts)...but, this little watch just keeps on rolling along its travels. Awesome!


pretty awesome that the watch just keeps going and going, can't believe i sent it on its way in 2012 !!

Its on its third president lol

Watch still looks in fantastic shape and is testament to solar technology that its had no maintenance nada since i owned it (probably 10 years old now)....


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

Big Sky, Montana USA

It has dumped on us this week. Today was the first day that we saw the sun, so I figured I better get a couple of pictures.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Amazing pictures!

Great addition to the looong list of beautiful places this watch has been 👌


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Good Morning All...

The watch will be ready to move on again in around a month, my list of potential hosts is empty... looking for new hosts to show it around and post some interesting photos.... anyone interested please drop me a PM 

All the best and stay safe

Mark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

From Big Sky Montana to the Gulf of Mexico, Marco Island Florida.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

I love seeing the watch move forward and seeing the strap changes. Also, she is getting a lot of sun. Good for her!


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

St Thomas US Virgin Islands. We were married here 30 years ago this month. Family trip back to celebrate and to show our kids the islands.


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

Mhutchuk said:


> Good Morning All...
> 
> The watch will be ready to move on again in around a month, my list of potential hosts is empty... looking for new hosts to show it around and post some interesting photos.... anyone interested please drop me a PM
> 
> ...


I've been hogging this watch for a while now.  Ready to pass it on to the next caretaker. I'll be happy to hold on to it until someone else is ready for it.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## svenstauber (Sep 18, 2012)

The watch arrived yesterday here in hot South Carolina. Thanks Eric for getting her to me. Swapped out the strap


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Any updates on where she is? Put my version on today after a long time and made me think of this thread.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

LOL i had completely forgotten she was out there still.... I've become a one watch man and my interest in watches has all but gone now... (Did own 27 once LOL) I believe it my still be with SVEn in South Carolina (Last post Jun'21) i'll do some detective work 

Mark


----------



## svenstauber (Sep 18, 2012)

I still have the watch, intend on taking her on a cruise soon. After that she should go visit somebody else in a land far away.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Its time to move the watch on shortly - what with all the COVID going on - Amazingly its been travelling for 10 years now, had 47 hosts, seen 3 US presidents, I've semi-retired in that time as well at 54.

Looking for new hosts - the watch is currently in the US but coule go anywhere... Drop me a PM if you're interested in hosting her for a little while

Many Thanks

Mark


----------



## svenstauber (Sep 18, 2012)

It is definitely time for the watch to move on. I had her almost a year and not many pictures to show...here are some


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Great pictures! Good to see it’s still going strong


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

wait what? This is amazing.

First time I see this thread.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Glad to see this still going on. 

Can’t even remwmber how many years ago it spent some time with me. 


Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Fantasio said:


> Glad to see this still going on.
> 
> Can’t even remwmber how many years ago it spent some time with me.
> 
> ...


Checking my spreadsheet you were the 25th person to entertain her back in January 2014 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello again, seems to have come to a stand still. If it needs a new location, let me know.
Cheers, Brian.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

ANZAC56 said:


> Hello again, seems to have come to a stand still. If it needs a new location, let me know.
> Cheers, Brian.


Forgot all about this :-( just sending some messages now to track her down


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok, I’ll wait and see how it goes.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

OK we have a next recipient lined up and after nearly 11 years away it will be heading back to Sunny Australia and Queensland on the East Coast


----------



## ANZAC56 (Jun 21, 2011)

Can’t wait! Things have changed a bit. Last time I had the Traveller, I was on a little Tropical Island out in the Indian Ocean. Nowadays I spend 7 days a fortnight on a Coal mine on the Qld Central Highlands. Hopefully I can get some interesting shots and might even get the Traveller underground. The journey continues ...


----------

